# Fantapronostici 2013/2014



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Il gioco consiste nel riuscire ad indovinare una serie di pronostici legati alle partite di serie A, Liga, Ligue 1, Premier, Bundesliga e Champions League.
Va pronosticato il risultato esatto di ogni partita, in caso di pronostico indovinato si guadagnano 3 punti, nel caso si riesca ad indovinare solo il risultato (1X2) ma non il risultato esatto si guadagna 1 punto.


*Classifica aggiornata.*

Angstgegner 201
Superdinho 197
MaggieCloun 194
Ronaldinho_89 178
Juventino 178
Milo 171
Hammer 166
Fabry Cekko 165
Darren 147
PippoInzaghi92 103

Iscritti:

[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

Io boicotterei questo gioco 
Portano una sfiga....


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io boicotterei questo gioco
> Portano una sfiga....


Ti conto come iscritto


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

pure io voglio partcipare pure io ti prego pure iooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il gioco consiste nel riuscire ad indovinare una serie di pronostici legati alle partite di serie A, Liga, Ligue 1, Premier, Bundesliga e Champions League.
> Va pronosticato il risultato esatto di ogni partita, in caso di pronostico indovinato si guadagnano 3 punti, nel caso si riesca ad indovinare solo il risultato (1X2) ma non il risultato esatto si guadagna 1 punto.
> Per iscrivervi avete tempo fino a Venerdì.



Iscritti:

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2013)

Voglio partecipare anch'io


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Voglio partecipare anch'io



Iscritto


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

no no io non partecipo se non mi cedi chi di dovere, come dici tu" salta tuttoo" cit


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> no no io non partecipo se non mi cedi chi di dovere, come dici tu" salta tuttoo" cit


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] dopo le tue ultime offse io mi cancello...cancellamiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] dopo le tue ultime offse io mi cancello...cancellamiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Ormai sei dentro


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai sei dentro



ma cos'è una dittatura?? ma chi sei hitler mussolini?? rispondimi, chi sei??


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma cos'è una dittatura?? ma chi sei hitler mussolini?? rispondimi, chi sei??



Andrà tutto bene tranquillo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2013)

vai vai
che se vince?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vai vai
> che se vince?



Una vacanza a casa di [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una vacanza a casa di [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]



mmm chissà come sarà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2013)

quando si parte?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quando si parte?


questo fine settimana


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2013)

Ci sono


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;282000 ha scritto:


> Ci sono



Non riesco a menzionarti  eppure scrivo bene il nome


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2013)

copia e incolla
che genio eh


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2013)

Mi iscrivo anch'io


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> copia e incolla
> che genio eh



Già fatto ma non va lo stesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Già fatto ma non va lo stesso.



ma che ci vuole..guarda e impara 

[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]

- - - Aggiornato - - -


fatto, copiatelo citandomi

detti fare mention= un numero a caso tra parentesi quadre e mention pure dall'altro lato


----------



## Hammer (11 Settembre 2013)

Ci sto ^^


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ci sto ^^



Inserito in lista ;-)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Settembre 2013)

Ci sto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci sto!



Inserito ;-)


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inserito ;-)



stavo pensando a una cosa, più iscritti ci sono più diffcile è per me vincere, quindi queste iscrizioni sono un male per me, perchè mi fai questo??


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stavo pensando a una cosa, più iscritti ci sono più diffcile è per me vincere, quindi queste iscrizioni sono un male per me, perchè mi fai questo??



Se non la finisci ti vengo a prendere sta notte


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se non la finisci ti vengo a prendere sta notte



Faccio pubblica ammenda per la spiacevole situazione da me creata, le chiedo scusa sua maestà


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Faccio pubblica ammenda per la spiacevole situazione da me creata, le chiedo scusa sua maestà


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Faccio anche io dai, non sembra molto impegnativo in termini di tempo


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Faccio anche io dai, non sembra molto impegnativo in termini di tempo



Bene, ti inserisco.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Come funziona ci proponi tu una serie di partite?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Come funziona ci proponi tu una serie di partite?



Dobbiamo scegliere, tutte le partite delle competizioni indicate nel primo post oppure una serie di partite selezionate. Ditemi voi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Potremo fare ogni settimana una selezione di 20 partite ad esempio. Considerando tutte le varie competizioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Potremo fare ogni settimana una selezione di 20 partite ad esempio. Considerando tutte le varie competizioni.



Sarebbe una buona idea, vediamo cosa ne pensano gli altri.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una buona idea, vediamo cosa ne pensano gli altri.



Si si certo. O al massimo, se 20 sono troppe possiamo ridurre a 15 o 10. Dite voi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Bene direi che si può iniziare!

[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]

Leggete il mio post della pagina successiva.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2013)

Edit: ho cancellato i pronostici "vecchi" onde evitare casini


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] non pensi siano troppe? Perchè poi diventa difficile secondo me calcolare i punteggi per tutti i partecipanti. Solamente un consiglio eh, io pensavo ad una ventina di match


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2013)

concordo con Pippo...propongo 20 partite o 25 se volete metterne 10 di A
cmq stasera c'è
Hertha Berlino - Stoccarda

e Bordeaus - PSG


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2013)

Concordo con [MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]

*Serie A*

Inter - Juventus
Torino - Milan
Napoli - Atalanta
Fiorentina - Cagliari
Sampdoria - Genoa


*Liga*

Atlético Madrid - Almería 
Barcellona - Siviglia	
Villarreal - Real Madrid	
Betis Siviglia - Valencia 
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo	

*Ligue 1*

Bordeaux - PSG	
Tolosa - Marsiglia	
Monaco - Lorient	
Lione - Rennes	

*Bundesliga*



Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96	
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg	
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo	


*Premier League*


Manchester United - Crystal Palace
Sunderland - Arsenal
Stoke City - Manchester City
Tottenham - Norwich City
Everton - Chelsea
Swansea City - Liverpool

Così credo vada bene. Dovete mettere il risultato esatto (Es. 2-1 3-0 ecc.) In caso di risultato esatto indovinato sono 3 punti, nel caso si indovini solo l'esito dell'incontro si prende 1 punto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2013)

scriviamo quì o apri un topic?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2013)

devo scomettere su tutte le partite o su queste che hai messo adesso??


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> scriviamo quì o apri un topic?


Scrivete qua


Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> devo scomettere su tutte le partite o su queste che hai messo adesso??



Su quelle che ho scritto nel mio post precedente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scrivete qua
> 
> 
> Su quelle che ho scritto nel mio post precedente.



l'ultimo non il primo?? quello delle 16 e 13 per capirci no??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2013)

Serie A

Inter - Juventus 1-2
Torino - Milan 1-3
Napoli - Atalanta 4-1
Fiorentina - Cagliari 4-2
Sampdoria - Genoa 2-2


Liga

Atlético Madrid - Almería 3-1	
Barcellona - Siviglia 5-1
Villarreal - Real Madrid	0-1
Betis Siviglia - Valencia 2-2
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 0-0

Ligue 1

Bordeaux - PSG	1-1
Tolosa - Marsiglia 0-0
Monaco - Lorient 2-0
Lione - Rennes 1-0

Bundesliga



Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 3-1	
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-1
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 2-3
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo 1-2	


Premier League


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 2-1
Sunderland - Arsenal 2-0
Stoke City - Manchester City 1-0
Tottenham - Norwich City 2-0
Everton - Chelsea 1-2
Swansea City - Liverpool 3-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2013)

*Serie A*

Inter - Juventus 3-1
Torino - Milan 0-2
Napoli - Atalanta 4-0
Fiorentina - Cagliari 1-1
Sampdoria - Genoa 1-2


*Liga*

Atlético Madrid - Almería 3-0 
Barcellona - Siviglia 3-1	
Villarreal - Real Madrid 0-3	
Betis Siviglia - Valencia	2-1	
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 1-0	

*Ligue 1*

Bordeaux - PSG 0-3	
Tolosa - Marsiglia	0-2
Monaco - Lorient	2-0
Lione - Rennes 2-1	

*Bundesliga*



Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 4-0	
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 2-1
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 1-3
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo	4-1


*Premier League*


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 3-0
Sunderland - Arsenal 1-2
Stoke City - Manchester City 1-3
Tottenham - Norwich City 3-1
Everton - Chelsea 1-2
Swansea City - Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'ultimo non il primo?? quello delle 16 e 13 per capirci no??



esatto quello delle 16:13


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2013)

Serie A

Inter - Juventus 2 (1-2)
Torino - Milan 2 (0-1)
Napoli - Atalanta 1 (2-0)
Fiorentina - Cagliari 1 (2-0)
Sampdoria - Genoa 1 (2-1)


Liga

Atlético Madrid - Almería 1 (2-1)	
Barcellona - Siviglia 1 (3-1)
Villarreal - Real Madrid	2 (0-3)
Betis Siviglia - Valencia X (1-1)
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 1 (2-1)

Ligue 1

Bordeaux - PSG	2 (0-2)
Tolosa - Marsiglia 2 (0-1)
Monaco - Lorient	1 (2-0)
Lione - Rennes	X (0-0)

Bundesliga



Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 1 (2-0)	
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg	x (0-0)
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 x (1-1)
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo x (1-1)	


Premier League


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 1 (2-1)
Sunderland - Arsenal x (2-2)
Stoke City - Manchester City x (1-1)
Tottenham - Norwich City 1 (2-1)
Everton - Chelsea 2 (0-2)
Swansea City - Liverpool 1 (1-0)


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Serie A

Inter - Juventus 1-1
Torino - Milan 0-2
Napoli - Atalanta 3-1
Fiorentina - Cagliari 2-0
Sampdoria - Genoa 0-1


Liga

Atlético Madrid - Almería 2-0 
Barcellona - Siviglia 3-0
Villarreal - Real Madrid	0-2
Betis Siviglia - Valencia 1-2
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 3-1	

Ligue 1

Bordeaux - PSG	2-2
Tolosa - Marsiglia 0-2
Monaco - Lorient	3-0
Lione - Rennes	1-0

Bundesliga



Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96	2-1
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg	1-1
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 2-2
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo 2-0


Premier League


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 3-0
Sunderland - Arsenal 1-1
Stoke City - Manchester City 0-3
Tottenham - Norwich City 2-0
Everton - Chelsea 2-2
Swansea City - Liverpool 0-1


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2013)

*Serie A*

Inter - Juventus 2 (1-3)
Torino - Milan 2 (0-1)
Napoli - Atalanta 1 (3-1)
Fiorentina - Cagliari 1 (2-0)
Sampdoria - Genoa X (1-1)


*Liga*

Atlético Madrid - Almería 1 (3-1)
Barcellona - Siviglia 1 (4-0)
Villarreal - Real Madrid 2 (0-2)
Betis Siviglia - Valencia	X (0-0)
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 1 (3-2)	


*Ligue 1*

Bordeaux - PSG 2 (1-2)
Tolosa - Marsiglia	X (1-1)
Monaco - Lorient	1 (2-0)
Lione - Rennes 1 (1-0)


*Bundesliga*

Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 1 (3-0)	
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1 (4-2)
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 X (1-1)
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo	1 (2-0)


*Premier League*

Manchester United - Crystal Palace 1 (5-1)
Sunderland - Arsenal 1 (2-1)
Stoke City - Manchester City 2 (1-3)
Tottenham - Norwich City 1 (2-0)
Everton - Chelsea 2 (0-1)
Swansea City - Liverpool X (1-1)


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2013)

Perfetto  si in effetti erano un po tantine quelle di prima 

Serie A

Inter - Juventus x 1-1
Torino - Milan 1 1-0
Napoli - Atalanta 1 3-0
Fiorentina - Cagliari 1 2-1
Sampdoria - Genoa x 0-0


Liga

Atlético Madrid - Almería 1 3-1
Barcellona - Siviglia 1 2-1
Villarreal - Real Madrid 2 1-3
Betis Siviglia - Valencia x 0-0
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 1 1-0

Ligue 1

Bordeaux - PSG 2 0-2
Tolosa - Marsiglia 2 0-1
Monaco - Lorient 1 1-0
Lione - Rennes 1 1-0

Bundesliga


Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 1 3-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg x 1-1
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 2 0-2
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo 1 3-1


Premier League


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 1 3-0
Sunderland - Arsenal 2 1-2
Stoke City - Manchester City 2 1-3
Tottenham - Norwich City 1 1-0
Everton - Chelsea 2 0-2
Swansea City - Liverpool 2 0-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2013)

Serie A

Inter - Juventus 1-1
Torino - Milan 1-3
Napoli - Atalanta 1-0
Fiorentina - Cagliari 2-1
Sampdoria - Genoa 0-0


Liga

Atlético Madrid - Almería 1-1	
Barcellona - Siviglia 2-1
Villarreal - Real Madrid	0-4
Betis Siviglia - Valencia 1-2
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 1-1	

Ligue 1

Bordeaux - PSG	2-2
Tolosa - Marsiglia 1-3
Monaco - Lorient 3-2
Lione - Rennes 0-0

Bundesliga

Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 3-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 2-1
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo 3-1


Premier League


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 3-0
Sunderland - Arsenal 1-1
Stoke City - Manchester City 0-3
Tottenham - Norwich City 2-0
Everton - Chelsea 2-2
Swansea City - Liverpool 0-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Chi non ha ancora dato i pronostici lo faccia.
[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (13 Settembre 2013)

Serie A

Inter - Juventus 0-2
Torino - Milan 1-1
Napoli - Atalanta 3-0
Fiorentina - Cagliari 4-0
Sampdoria - Genoa 2-0


Liga

Atlético Madrid - Almería 2-0	
Barcellona - Siviglia 3-1
Villarreal - Real Madrid	0-2
Betis Siviglia - Valencia 1-2
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 0-0	

Ligue 1

Bordeaux - PSG	1-1
Tolosa - Marsiglia 1-2
Monaco - Lorient 3- 1
Lione - Rennes 1 -0

Bundesliga

Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 2-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 2-0
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo 3-1


Premier League


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 2-0
Sunderland - Arsenal 0-1
Stoke City - Manchester City 0-2
Tottenham - Norwich City 1-0
Everton - Chelsea 0-2
Swansea City - Liverpool 0-0


----------



## Milo (13 Settembre 2013)

Serie A

Inter - Juventus 0-2
Torino - Milan 0-2
Napoli - Atalanta 3-0
Fiorentina - Cagliari 2-0
Sampdoria - Genoa 1-1


Liga

Atlético Madrid - Almería 1-0 
Barcellona - Siviglia 2-0
Villarreal - Real Madrid 0-2
Betis Siviglia - Valencia 0-2
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 0-0 

Ligue 1

Bordeaux - PSG 0-2
Tolosa - Marsiglia 1-2
Monaco - Lorient 3-0
Lione - Rennes 0-0

Bundesliga

Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 2-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 2-1
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 1-1
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo 2-0


Premier League


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 2-0
Sunderland - Arsenal 0-1
Stoke City - Manchester City 1-2
Tottenham - Norwich City 1-0
Everton - Chelsea 0-1
Swansea City - Liverpool 0-1


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2013)

Serie A

Inter - Juventus 1-2
Torino - Milan 0-1
Napoli - Atalanta 2-1
Fiorentina - Cagliari 2-0
Sampdoria - Genoa 3-1


Liga

Atlético Madrid - Almería 2-0
Barcellona - Siviglia 3-0
Villarreal - Real Madrid 1-2
Betis Siviglia - Valencia 1-1
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 1-0

Ligue 1

Bordeaux - PSG 1-2
Tolosa - Marsiglia 0-0
Monaco - Lorient 1-0
Lione - Rennes 0-0

Bundesliga



Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 2-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-1
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 2-0
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo 3-1


Premier League


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 1-0
Sunderland - Arsenal 2-2
Stoke City - Manchester City 0-0
Tottenham - Norwich City 2-0
Everton - Chelsea 0-2
Swansea City - Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Invito chi non ha pronosticato a farlo.

[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (14 Settembre 2013)

mi fa troppa fatica farli, onestamente. vi lascio vincere voi quest'anno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Settembre 2013)

Serie A

Inter - Juventus 2-1
Torino - Milan 0-2
Napoli - Atalanta 3-0
Fiorentina - Cagliari 4-1
Sampdoria - Genoa 1-1


Liga

Atlético Madrid - Almería 3-0
Barcellona - Siviglia 5-0
Villarreal - Real Madrid 2-3
Betis Siviglia - Valencia 0-2
Athletic Club - Celta Vigo 0-0

Ligue 1

Bordeaux - PSG la salto perchè gia hanno giocato
Tolosa - Marsiglia 1-2
Monaco - Lorient 3-0
Lione - Rennes 1-0

Bundesliga

Bayern Monaco - Hannover 96 3-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 2-1
Mainz 05 - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Amburgo 2-0


Premier League


Manchester United - Crystal Palace 3-0
Sunderland - Arsenal 0-2
Stoke City - Manchester City 1-3
Tottenham - Norwich City 1-0
Everton - Chelsea 1-2
Swansea City - Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

mancano 3 utenti


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mancano 3 utenti


Ale si è ritirato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

mancano [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]  [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION]  [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]

- - - Aggiornato - - -

mancano [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]  [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION]  [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


----------



## runner (14 Settembre 2013)

ragazzi io mi tiro fuori....

i pronostici non fanno per me.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

ok mancano Dinho e Jaqen


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2013)

per adesso ho calcolato Ronaldinho che sta a 10 punti


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ok mancano Dinho e Jaqen



Jaqen mi aveva detto che ha da fare fino a Lunedì, Dinho boh.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Jaqen mi aveva detto che ha da fare fino a Lunedì, Dinho boh.



Dinho ha risposto, mi ero sbagliato xd


----------



## Jaqen (16 Settembre 2013)

@Darren, sono stato incasinitissimo, non so bene dei pronostici esteri, il venerdì son sempre via...lascio perdere, scusate!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> @Darren, sono stato incasinitissimo, non so bene dei pronostici esteri, il venerdì son sempre via...lascio perdere, scusate!



Va bene fa niente ;-)

Per tutti gli altri, domani ci saranno i risultati!


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2013)

Scusate oggi non sono riuscito a calcolare i punti, domani li posterò sicuramente.
La champions direi di toglierla perché non si può fare per mancanza di tempo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Settembre 2013)

Tranquillo Darren, e comunque prendi in considerazione la mia proposta di ridurre il numero di partite. E' comunque un bel gioco, ed è più facilmente gestibile


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2013)

Tranquillo, ci mancherebbe altro!
Anche secondo me sarebbe meglio magari mettere meno partite


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2013)

I Risultati della prima giornata di Fantapronostici:

Juventino 23
Milo 20
Angstgegner 19
Balotelli 19
Hammer 18
PippoInzaghi92 17
SuperDinho80 17
Darren 15
Ronaldinho_89 11
Fabry Cekko 11





[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

ultimo


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2013)

Anche i tifosi juventini dimostrano di avere le mani in pasta, c'è poco da fare 
Credevo di essere andato molto peggio, ho sparato certi risultati assurdi


----------



## Milo (18 Settembre 2013)

Buona la prima


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche i tifosi juventini dimostrano di avere le mani in pasta, c'è poco da fare
> Credevo di essere andato molto peggio, ho sparato certi risultati assurdi



Avrà avuto dei contatti tramite delle schede svizzere.


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche i tifosi juventini dimostrano di avere le mani in pasta, c'è poco da fare
> Credevo di essere andato molto peggio, ho sparato certi risultati assurdi





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Avrà avuto dei contatti tramite delle schede svizzere.



Vedo che basta la fede calcistica per fare illazioni sulla capolista


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] siamo gia a venerdi, vedi di smuoverti


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] siamo gia a venerdi, vedi di smuoverti



Dopo pranzo posto tutto ;-)


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2013)

Seconda giornata di Fantapronostici

Roma - Lazio
Milan - Napoli
Chelsea - Fulham
Manchester UTD - Manchester City
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona
Real Madrid - Getafe
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund
Schalke - Bayern Monaco
Bastia - Marsiglia
PSG - Monaco

[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2013)

Roma-Lazio 2-1
Milan-Napoli 1-3
Chelsea-Fulham 1-0
Manchester United-Manchester City 1-1
Rayo Vallecano-Barcellona 0-5
Real Madrid-Getafe 3-1
Norimberga-Borussia Dortmund 1-1
Schalke-Bayern Monaco 2-2
Bastia-Marsiglia 0-1
PSG-Monaco 1-2


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2013)

Roma - Lazio 3-2
Milan - Napoli 1-0
Chelsea - Fulham 2-0
Manchester UTD - Manchester City 2-2
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona 0-4
Real Madrid - Getafe 3-0
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund 1-1
Schalke - Bayern Monaco 0-2
Bastia - Marsiglia 0-0
PSG - Monaco 2-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2013)

Roma - Lazio 2-1
Milan - Napoli 0-3
Chelsea - Fulham 2-0
Manchester UTD - Manchester City 2-2
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona 1-4
Real Madrid - Getafe 4-0
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund 0-3
Schalke - Bayern Monaco 1-2
Bastia - Marsiglia 0-1
PSG - Monaco 3-1


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Settembre 2013)

Roma - Lazio 3-1
Milan - Napoli 1-1
Chelsea - Fulham 2-0
Manchester UTD - Manchester City 0-1
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona 1-3
Real Madrid - Getafe 4-0
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund 1-3
Schalke - Bayern Monaco 1-1
Bastia - Marsiglia 0-2
PSG - Monaco 3-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2013)

così vanno benissimo Zio!

Roma - Lazio 3-2
Milan - Napoli 3-2
Chelsea - Fulham 0-1
Manchester UTD - Manchester City 1-0
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona 1-4
Real Madrid - Getafe 5-1
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund 1-4
Schalke - Bayern Monaco 2-1
Bastia - Marsiglia 2-2
PSG - Monaco 2-1


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2013)

Roma - Lazio 2-1
Milan - Napoli 0-2
Chelsea - Fulham 2-0
Manchester UTD - Manchester City 1-2
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona 1-4
Real Madrid - Getafe 4-0
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund 1-1
Schalke - Bayern Monaco 1-1
Bastia - Marsiglia 0-1
PSG - Monaco 2-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2013)

Per chi non ha ancora provveduto 

Roma - Lazio
Milan - Napoli
Chelsea - Fulham
Manchester UTD - Manchester City
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona
Real Madrid - Getafe
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund
Schalke - Bayern Monaco
Bastia - Marsiglia
PSG - Monaco

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

e provvediamo 

Roma - Lazio 2-2
Milan - Napoli 4-4
Chelsea - Fulham 2-0
Manchester UTD - Manchester City 2-1
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona 0-4
Real Madrid - Getafe 3-0
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund 0-3
Schalke - Bayern Monaco 1-1
Bastia - Marsiglia 0-2
PSG - Monaco 1-3


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2013)

Roma - Lazio 1-2
Milan - Napoli 0-2
Chelsea - Fulham 1-0
Manchester UTD - Manchester City 1-3
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona 0-5
Real Madrid - Getafe 2-0
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund 0-2
Schalke - Bayern Monaco 1-1
Bastia - Marsiglia 1-2
PSG - Monaco 2-4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2013)

mancano Milo e Runner


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mancano Milo e Runner



[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION]


----------



## runner (21 Settembre 2013)

io rigaz preferirei non fare pronostici, non sono il mio forte e poi non mi piace farli (tranne qualche volta)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Settembre 2013)

Roma - Lazio 2-1
Milan - Napoli 1-1
Chelsea - Fulham 5-0
Manchester UTD - Manchester City 2-3
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona 1-5
Real Madrid - Getafe 3-2
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund 1-3
Schalke - Bayern Monaco 2-2
Bastia - Marsiglia 3-1
PSG - Monaco 1-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION]



volevo dire dinho...togli runner xd


----------



## Milo (21 Settembre 2013)

Roma - Lazio 2-0
Milan - Napoli 0-2
Chelsea - Fulham 1-0
Manchester UTD - Manchester City 1-1
Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona 0-3
Real Madrid - Getafe 3-0
Norimberga - Borussia Dortmund 0-3
Schalke - Bayern Monaco 1-3
Bastia - Marsiglia 0-1
PSG - Monaco 0-0

queste so toste mi sa che farò poco stavolta..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2013)

Darren che ne dici di mettere la Classifica al primo post?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Darren che ne dici di mettere la Classifica al primo post?



Ok


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2013)

cmq io ho fatto 4
Pippo 7
Dinho 3
Hammer 8
Superdinho 7
te 5

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Milo 9

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Juventino 8
Ang 13
Balo 8


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2013)

Concordo, il mio punteggio è esatto avevo calcolato per conto mio


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2013)

I risultati entro questa sera.
Il turno infrasettimanale non lo giocheremo perché non ci siamo con i tempi, sarebbe complicato poi far coincidere tutto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I risultati entro questa sera.
> Il turno infrasettimanale non lo giocheremo perché non ci siamo con i tempi, sarebbe complicato poi far coincidere tutto.



Darren i punteggi li ha già calcolati Fabry, basta solamente aggiornare la classifica


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Darren i punteggi li ha già calcolati Fabry, basta solamente aggiornare la classifica



Ops non me ne ero accorto 

Che dici si fa in tempo per il turno infrasettimanale?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ops non me ne ero accorto
> 
> Che dici si fa in tempo per il turno infrasettimanale?



Ma guarda per me si potrebbe anche aspettare il week-end.. Vedi tu


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2013)

*Aggiornata la classifica nel primo post 
*

[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Settembre 2013)

4  per sta giornata non si gioca vero?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;292578 ha scritto:


> 4  per sta giornata non si gioca vero?



Questa no, si gioca nel fine settimana.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Per una settimana primo, anche davanti al gobbo 
Arrivo dal futuro, ho l'almanacco di tutti i risultati sportivi dei prossimi 50 anni. Si accettano versamenti sul mio CC dai 1000 € in su per ogni risultato che volete sapere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per una settimana primo, anche davanti al gobbo
> Arrivo dal futuro, ho l'almanacco di tutti i risultati sportivi dei prossimi 50 anni. Si accettano versamenti sul mio CC dai 1000 € in su per ogni risultato che volete sapere.


Quando vinceremo di nuovo la champions?


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quando vinceremo di nuovo la champions?



Nel 2025. La finale si giocherà nel Thohir Stadium di Bollate. Vittoria contro la Juve ai calci di rigore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2013)

evvai ho superato Ronaldinho


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questa no, si gioca nel fine settimana.



Perfetto


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per una settimana primo, anche davanti al gobbo
> Arrivo dal futuro, ho l'almanacco di tutti i risultati sportivi dei prossimi 50 anni. Si accettano versamenti sul mio CC dai 1000 € in su per ogni risultato che volete sapere.



anche io solo che ne sbaglio apposta qualche risultato seno potrebbero scoprirmi


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

Terza giornata di Fantapronostici

Genoa - Napoli
Torino - Juventus
Aston Villa - Manchester City
Sunderland - Liverpool
Almeria - Barcelona
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo
PSG - Tolosa
Stade Reims - Monaco



[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 1-3
Torino - Juventus 2-1
Aston Villa - Manchester City 0-1
Sunderland - Liverpool 1-0
Almeria - Barcelona 1-3
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 2-1
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 3-0
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 3-1
PSG - Tolosa 2-0
Stade Reims - Monaco 1-2


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 1-3
Torino - Juventus 2-2
Aston Villa - Manchester City 1-4
Sunderland - Liverpool 0-2
Almeria - Barcelona 0-4
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 2-2
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 3-0
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 1-0
PSG - Tolosa 3-1
Stade Reims - Monaco 1-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 0-2
Torino - Juventus 1-1
Aston Villa - Manchester City 0-1
Sunderland - Liverpool 0-3
Almeria - Barcelona 1-3
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 3-1
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 2-1
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 4-0
PSG - Tolosa 2-0
Stade Reims - Monaco 0-1


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 1-2
Torino - Juventus 1-1
Aston Villa - Manchester City 0-1
Sunderland - Liverpool 1-3
Almeria - Barcelona 0-3
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 4-2
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 1-0
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 2-0
PSG - Tolosa 3-1
Stade Reims - Monaco 0-3


----------



## Hammer (26 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 1-1
Torino - Juventus 0-2
Aston Villa - Manchester City 0-1
Sunderland - Liverpool 1-0
Almeria - Barcelona 0-3
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 3-1
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 2-0
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 2-0
PSG - Tolosa 2-0
Stade Reims - Monaco 0-1


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 0-2
Torino - Juventus 1-2
Aston Villa - Manchester City 1-3
Sunderland - Liverpool 1-1
Almeria - Barcelona 0-4
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 2-1
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 3-0
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 2-0
PSG - Tolosa 2-0
Stade Reims - Monaco 1-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 2-2
Torino - Juventus 2-1
Aston Villa - Manchester City 0-2
Sunderland - Liverpool 1-3
Almeria - Barcelona 0-3
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 2-1
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 4-1
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 3-0
PSG - Tolosa 2-0
Stade Reims - Monaco 0-2


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 0-3
Torino - Juventus 0-2
Aston Villa - Manchester City 1-2
Sunderland - Liverpool 0-1
Almeria - Barcelona 0-3
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 1-1
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 3-0
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 3-0
PSG - Tolosa 2-0
Stade Reims - Monaco 0-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 1-3
Torino - Juventus 0-3
Aston Villa - Manchester City 1-3
Sunderland - Liverpool 1-1
Almeria - Barcelona 0-4
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 4-1
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 3-0
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 2-0
PSG - Tolosa 2-0
Stade Reims - Monaco 0-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] Manchi solo tu


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Settembre 2013)

Genoa - Napoli 0-2
Torino - Juventus 1-2
Aston Villa - Manchester City 1-2
Sunderland - Liverpool 2-2
Almeria - Barcelona 1-4
Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 3-2
Bayern Monaco - Wolfsburg 3-1
Borussia Dortmund - Friburgo 5-1
PSG - Tolosa 3-0
Stade Reims - Monaco 1-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Io 10 punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2013)

io 7
Juventino 6
Darren10
Hammer7
Ang10
Pippo10
Superdinho9
Milo9
Balo8

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ronaldinho8

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ecco la Classifica

Angstgegner 42
Milo 38
Juventino 37
Balotelli 35
PippoInzaghi92 34
Hammer 33
SuperDinho80 33
Darren 30
Fabry Cekko 22
Ronaldinho_89 22


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2013)

Grande Fabri, dopo aggiorno tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Aggiornata la classifica nel primo post 
*

[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Milo (4 Ottobre 2013)

...le partite?


----------



## Milo (5 Ottobre 2013)

. . .


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Quarta giornata di Fantapronostici*

Juventus - Milan
Lazio - Fiorentina
Tottenham - West Ham
Norwich - Chelsea
Atletico Madrid - Celta Vigo
Atletico Bilbao - Valencia
Norimberga - Amburgo
Friburgo - Eintracht
Montpellier - Lione
Marsiglia - PSG


[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus - Milan 2-1
Lazio - Fiorentina 1-1
Tottenham - West Ham 2-1
Norwich - Chelsea 1-2
Atletico Madrid - Celta Vigo 3-0
Atletico Bilbao - Valencia 2-2
Norimberga - Amburgo 1-1
Friburgo - Eintracht 2-0
Montpellier - Lione 1-1
Marsiglia - PSG 1-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus - Milan 1-0
Lazio - Fiorentina 2-1
Tottenham - West Ham 3-0
Norwich - Chelsea 0-0
Atletico Madrid - Celta Vigo 2-1
Atletico Bilbao - Valencia 0-1
Norimberga - Amburgo 1-1
Friburgo - Eintracht 2-1
Montpellier - Lione 2-2
Marsiglia - PSG 0-1


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus - Milan 3-1
Lazio - Fiorentina 1-0
Tottenham - West Ham 1-0
Norwich - Chelsea 1-1
Atletico Madrid - Celta Vigo 2-0
Atletico Bilbao - Valencia 2-1
Norimberga - Amburgo 1-2
Friburgo - Eintracht 1-0
Montpellier - Lione 2-1
Marsiglia - PSG 0-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus - Milan 8-8
Lazio - Fiorentina 2-1
Tottenham - West Ham 2-0
Norwich - Chelsea 0-3
Atletico Madrid - Celta Vigo 2-0
Atletico Bilbao - Valencia 1-1
Norimberga - Amburgo 2-2
Friburgo - Eintracht 1-0
Montpellier - Lione 2-1
Marsiglia - PSG 1-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus - Milan 3-0
Lazio - Fiorentina 1-2
Tottenham - West Ham 2-0
Norwich - Chelsea 1-3
Atletico Madrid - Celta Vigo 2-1
Atletico Bilbao - Valencia 1-1
Norimberga - Amburgo 0-0
Friburgo - Eintracht 1-0
Montpellier - Lione 1-2
Marsiglia - PSG 1-3


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus - Milan 2-0
Lazio - Fiorentina 2-2
Tottenham - West Ham 3-0
Norwich - Chelsea 0-1
Atletico Madrid - Celta Vigo 3-1
Atletico Bilbao - Valencia 1-1
Norimberga - Amburgo 2-1
Friburgo - Eintracht 1-2
Montpellier - Lione 1-1
Marsiglia - PSG 0-2


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan 8-8


----------



## Milo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus - Milan 2-0
Lazio - Fiorentina 1-2
Tottenham - West Ham 2-0
Norwich - Chelsea 0-2
Atletico Madrid - Celta Vigo 1-0
Atletico Bilbao - Valencia 0-0
Norimberga - Amburgo 0-0
Friburgo - Eintracht 0-1
Montpellier - Lione 0-1
Marsiglia - PSG 0-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus - Milan 1-2
Lazio - Fiorentina 2-0
Tottenham - West Ham 4-1
Norwich - Chelsea 1-1
Atletico Madrid - Celta Vigo 2-2
Atletico Bilbao - Valencia 1-0
Norimberga - Amburgo 0-3
Friburgo - Eintracht 0-2
Montpellier - Lione 2-1
Marsiglia - PSG 0-1


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus-Milan 0-1
Lazio-Fiorentina 1-1
Tottenham-West Ham 2-0
Norwich-Chelsea 1-2
Atletico Madrid-Celta Vigo 2-0
Atletico Bilbao-Valencia 1-1
Norimberga-Amburgo 2-2
Friburgo-Eintracht 0-3
Montpellier-Lione 1-1
Marsiglia-PSG 0-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan 8-8


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>



ci sono andato vicino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Io8
Pippo5


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer5
Superdinho6 se fosse per me gli darei 88 dopo il pronostico su Juve-Milan
Balotelli11
Mostro8
Milo5
Darren2
Juventino7


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

guadagno qualche punticino su...Balotelli pazzesca questa giornata come Darren

Classifica
Angstgegner 50
Balotelli 46
Juventino 44
Milo 43
PippoInzaghi92 39
uperDinho80 39
Hammer 38
Darren 32
Fabry Cekko 30
Ronaldinho_89 22


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> guadagno qualche punticino su...Balotelli pazzesca questa giornata come Darren
> 
> Classifica
> Angstgegner 50
> ...



Darren peggio di allegri


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Azz mi posiziono proprio a metà classifica


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Aggiornata la classifica nel primo post 
*

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Ottobre 2013)

"Salutate la capolista"


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Quinta giornata di fantapronostici*

Milan - Udinese
Fiorentina - Juventus
Newcastle - Liverpool
Manchester United - Southampton
Real Madrid - Malaga
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover
Bayern Monaco - Mainz
PSG - Bastia
Sochaux - Monaco


[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Milan - Udinese 1-2
Fiorentina - Juventus 1-1
Newcastle - Liverpool 2-1
Manchester United - Southampton 3-2
Real Madrid - Malaga 4-1
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid 0-3
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 2-1
Bayern Monaco - Mainz 3-0
PSG - Bastia 2-0
Sochaux - Monaco 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Ottobre 2013)

Milan - Udinese 1-3
Fiorentina - Juventus 2-2
Newcastle - Liverpool 1-3
Manchester United - Southampton 2-0
Real Madrid - Malaga 3-1
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 3-0
Bayern Monaco - Mainz 4-0
PSG - Bastia 2-0
Sochaux - Monaco 1-3


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Ottobre 2013)

Milan - Udinese 3-2
Fiorentina - Juventus 2-1
Newcastle - Liverpool 1-1
Manchester United - Southampton 2-0
Real Madrid - Malaga 3-1
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid 2-2
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 3-0
Bayern Monaco - Mainz 2-0
PSG - Bastia 3-0
Sochaux - Monaco 1-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Milan - Udinese 0-0
Fiorentina - Juventus 2-0
Newcastle - Liverpool 1-2
Manchester United - Southampton 1-3
Real Madrid - Malaga 3-0
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 3-0
Bayern Monaco - Mainz 3-0
PSG - Bastia 3-0
Sochaux - Monaco 0-2


----------



## juventino (18 Ottobre 2013)

Milan - Udinese 1-1
Fiorentina - Juventus 1-1
Newcastle - Liverpool 1-2
Manchester United - Southampton 0-0
Real Madrid - Malaga 3-2
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 2-1
Bayern Monaco - Mainz 3-1
PSG - Bastia 2-1
Sochaux - Monaco 0-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

Milan - Udinese 2-1
Fiorentina - Juventus 2-1
Newcastle - Liverpool 1-1
Manchester United - Southampton 3-1
Real Madrid - Malaga 1-0
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid 1-1
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 4-0
Bayern Monaco - Mainz 5-0
PSG - Bastia 2-0
Sochaux - Monaco 1-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Milan - Udinese 1-1
Fiorentina - Juventus 1-2
Newcastle - Liverpool 0-2
Manchester United - Southampton 1-0
Real Madrid - Malaga 3-1
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid 0-1
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 1-1
Bayern Monaco - Mainz 3-0
PSG - Bastia 4-1
Sochaux - Monaco 0-0


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Ottobre 2013)

Milan - Udinese 0-2
Fiorentina - Juventus 2-2
Newcastle - Liverpool 0-1
Manchester United - Southampton 2-1
Real Madrid - Malaga 3-0
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid 1-1
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 4-1
Bayern Monaco - Mainz 2-0
PSG - Bastia 3-1
Sochaux - Monaco 0-2


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2013)

Milan - Udinese 2-1
Fiorentina - Juventus 2-1
Newcastle - Liverpool 1-0
Manchester United - Southampton 2-1
Real Madrid - Malaga 2-0
Espanyol - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 3-0
Bayern Monaco - Mainz 3-2
PSG - Bastia 3-0
Sochaux - Monaco 1-3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Io7
Hammer8
Darren4
Pippo4
Juventino5
Superdinho5
Ang7


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho4
Balotelli4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Recupero ancora qualche punticino

Classifica
Angstgegner 57
Balotelli 50
Juventino 49
Hammer 46
SuperDinho80 44
Milo 43
PippoInzaghi92 43
Fabry Cekko 37
Darren 36
Ronaldinho_89 26


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Brutta giornata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Brutta giornata



vengo a prenderti


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2013)

*Aggiornata la classifica nel primo post.*

[MENTION=5]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Sesta giornata di Fantapronostici*

Inter - Verona
Udinese - Roma
Manchester United - Stoke City
Chelsea - Manchester City
Barcellona - Real Madrid
Atletico Madrid - Betis Siviglia
Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund
Bayer Leverkusen - Augsburg
Monaco - Lione
St. Etienne - PSG

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2013)

Inter - Verona 3-1
Udinese - Roma 1-1
Manchester United - Stoke City 3-0
Chelsea - Manchester City 2-1
Barcellona - Real Madrid 2-2
Atletico Madrid - Betis Siviglia 2-0
Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 1-2
Bayer Leverkusen - Augsburg 3-0
Monaco - Lione 2-1
St. Etienne - PSG 1-3


----------



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Inter-Verona 2-1
Udinese-Roma 0-2
Manchester United-Stoke City 2-0
Chelsea-Manchester City 1-1
Barcellona-Real Madrid 3-0
Atletico Madrid-Betis Siviglia 2-0
Schalke 04-Borussia Dortmund 1-3
Bayer Leverkusen-Augsburg 2-1
Monaco-Lione 4-0
St. Etienne-PSG 2-2


----------



## Hammer (25 Ottobre 2013)

Inter - Verona 3-1
Udinese - Roma 1-1
Manchester United - Stoke City 2-1
Chelsea - Manchester City 2-1
Barcellona - Real Madrid 3-1
Atletico Madrid - Betis Siviglia 1-0
Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 1-2
Bayer Leverkusen - Augsburg 2-2
Monaco - Lione 1-1
St. Etienne - PSG 0-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2013)

Inter - Verona 2-1
Udinese - Roma 1-1
Manchester United - Stoke City 1-0
Chelsea - Manchester City 2-2
Barcellona - Real Madrid 3-3
Atletico Madrid - Betis Siviglia 3-0
Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 3-3
Bayer Leverkusen - Augsburg 1-0
Monaco - Lione 2-0
St. Etienne - PSG 0-3


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Ottobre 2013)

Inter - Verona 3-1
Udinese - Roma 2-1
Manchester United - Stoke City 2-0
Chelsea - Manchester City 3-2
Barcellona - Real Madrid 2-2
Atletico Madrid - Betis Siviglia 2-0
Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 1-3
Bayer Leverkusen - Augsburg 1-0
Monaco - Lione 2-0
St. Etienne - PSG 1-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2013)

Inter - Verona 2-2
Udinese - Roma 1-3
Manchester United - Stoke City 2-0
Chelsea - Manchester City 1-2
Barcellona - Real Madrid 1-3
Atletico Madrid - Betis Siviglia 3-0
Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 1-4
Bayer Leverkusen - Augsburg 2-0
Monaco - Lione 2-1
St. Etienne - PSG 0-2


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Inter - Verona 1-1
Udinese - Roma 2-1
Manchester United - Stoke City 2-0
Chelsea - Manchester City 2-1
Barcellona - Real Madrid 2-1
Atletico Madrid - Betis Siviglia 2-0
Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 1-2
Bayer Leverkusen - Augsburg 3-0
Monaco - Lione 2-0
St. Etienne - PSG 0-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Inter - Verona 2-0
Udinese - Roma 1-1
Manchester United - Stoke City 3-0
Chelsea - Manchester City 2-1
Barcellona - Real Madrid 1-0
Atletico Madrid - Betis Siviglia 3-1
Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 1-1
Bayer Leverkusen - Augsburg 2-0
Monaco - Lione 3-1
St. Etienne - PSG 0-3


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2013)

Inter - Verona 2-0
Udinese - Roma 0-2
Manchester United - Stoke City 2-0
Chelsea - Manchester City 2-2
Barcellona - Real Madrid 1-1
Atletico Madrid - Betis Siviglia 2-0
Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 0-3
Bayer Leverkusen - Augsburg 2-0
Monaco - Lione 1-0
St. Etienne - PSG 0-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Novembre 2013)

*Settima giornata di Fantapronostici *

Milan - Fiorentina
Torino - Roma
Newcastle - Chelsea
Arsenal - Liverpool
Rayo Vallecano - Real Madrid
Atletico Madrid - Athletic Club
Hoffenehim - Bayern Monaco 
H.Berlino - Schalke 04
Lione - Guingamp
Lille - Monaco


[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]

(I risultati della scorsa giornata verranno elaborati insieme a quest'ultima)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Milan - Fiorentina 1-3
Torino - Roma 1-3
Newcastle - Chelsea 1-2
Arsenal - Liverpool 1-0
Rayo Vallecano - Real Madrid 0-5
Atletico Madrid - Athletic Club 3-2
Hoffenehim - Bayern Monaco 0-3
H.Berlino - Schalke 04 0-2
Lione - Guingamp 0-1
Lille - Monaco 1-0


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2013)

Milan - Fiorentina 1-3
Torino - Roma 0-1
Newcastle - Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal - Liverpool 1-0
Rayo Vallecano - Real Madrid 0-4
Atletico Madrid - Athletic Club 2-1
Hoffenehim - Bayern Monaco 1-2
H.Berlino - Schalke 04 2-2
Lione - Guingamp 0-1
Lille - Monaco 0-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2013)

Milan - Fiorentina 1-3
Torino - Roma 0-3
Newcastle - Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal - Liverpool 2-1
Rayo Vallecano - Real Madrid 0-4
Atletico Madrid - Athletic Club 3-1
Hoffenehim - Bayern Monaco 1-4
H.Berlino - Schalke 04 0-2
Lione - Guingamp 2-0
Lille - Monaco 0-1


----------



## juventino (1 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Fiorentina 1-1
Torino-Roma 0-1
Newcastle-Chelsea 1-2
Arsenal-Liverpool 2-2
Rayo Vallecano-Real Madrid 0-3
Atletico Madrid-Athletic Club 2-1
Hoffenheim-Bayern Monaco 1-1
H. Berlino-Schalke 04 2-1
Lione-Guingamp 2-2
Lille-Monaco 1-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2013)

Darren ci siamo scordati di calcolare i punti di domenica scorsa xd

io5
Balotelli11
juventino15
Ang9


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2013)

Darren8
Superdinho11
Pippo9
Milo7


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2013)

Classifica


Angstgegner 66
Juventino 64
Balotelli 61
Superdinho 55
PippoInzaghi92 52
Milo 50
Hammer 46
Darren 44
Fabry Cekko 42
Ronaldinho_89 26


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Novembre 2013)

Milan - Fiorentina 2-1
Torino - Roma 0-1
Newcastle - Chelsea 1-2
Arsenal - Liverpool 3-1
Rayo Vallecano - Real Madrid 0-3
Atletico Madrid - Athletic Club 2-0
Hoffenehim - Bayern Monaco 1-3
H.Berlino - Schalke 04 1-1
Lione - Guingamp 2-0
Lille - Monaco 0-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2013)

Milan - Fiorentina 2-1
Torino - Roma 1-2
Newcastle - Chelsea 0-0
Arsenal - Liverpool 2-3
Rayo Vallecano - Real Madrid 1-2
Atletico Madrid - Athletic Club 3-0
Hoffenehim - Bayern Monaco 1-3
H.Berlino - Schalke 04 0-1
Lione - Guingamp 1-0
Lille - Monaco 1-2


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Novembre 2013)

Milan - Fiorentina 2-0
Torino - Roma 1-2
Newcastle - Chelsea 1-2
Arsenal - Liverpool 1-1
Rayo Vallecano - Real Madrid 0-4
Atletico Madrid - Athletic Club 3-0
Hoffenehim - Bayern Monaco 0-3
H.Berlino - Schalke 04 1-2
Lione - Guingamp 2-0
Lille - Monaco 0-2


----------



## Milo (1 Novembre 2013)

Milan - Fiorentina 0-1
Torino - Roma 0-1
Newcastle - Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal - Liverpool 1-1
Rayo Vallecano - Real Madrid 0-2
Atletico Madrid - Athletic Club 2-1
Hoffenehim - Bayern Monaco 0-2
H.Berlino - Schalke 04 0-2
Lione - Guingamp 1-0
Lille - Monaco 0-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Novembre 2013)

Scusate sono stato a casa della mia ragazza e non avevo internet!
Posto i pronostici ancora da giocare 

Torino - Roma 1-1
Atletico Madrid - Athletic Club 3-0
Lille - Monaco 1-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho9
Hammer7
Balotelli11
Juventino4
@%1; non so se hai visto, ma ho calcolato io i punteggi dell'altra giornata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Ang9
Io5
Superdinho7
Milo7
Pippo4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Classifica

Angstgegner 75
Balotelli 72
Juventino 68
Superdinho 62
Milo 57
PippoInzaghi92 56
Hammer 53
Fabry Cekko 47
Darren 44
Ronaldinho_89 35


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Novembre 2013)

*Ottava giornata di fantapronostici*

Chievo - Milan
Juventus - Napoli
Tottenham - Newcastle
Manchester UTD - Arsenal
Villareal - Atletico Madrid
Betis - Barcelona
Mainz - Eintracht
Friburgo - Stoccarda
Bordeaux - Nantes 
Saint Etienne - Lione

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo - Milan 0-1
Juventus - Napoli 1-1 
Tottenham - Newcastle 3-0
Manchester UTD - Arsenal 2-3 
Villareal - Atletico Madrid 0-2
Betis - Barcelona 0-4
Mainz - Eintracht 1-2 
Friburgo - Stoccarda 1-1
Bordeaux - Nantes 2-1 
Saint Etienne - Lione 0-0


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo - Milan 1-2
Juventus - Napoli 2-0
Tottenham - Newcastle 2-0
Manchester UTD - Arsenal 0-2
Villareal - Atletico Madrid 1-0
Betis - Barcelona 0-3
Mainz - Eintracht 1-0
Friburgo - Stoccarda 1-1
Bordeaux - Nantes 1-0
Saint Etienne - Lione 1-0


----------



## juventino (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo-Milan 1-0
Juventus-Napoli 1-1
Tottenham-Newcastle 2-1
Manchester United-Arsenal 0-1
Villareal-Atletico Madrid 1-3
Betis-Barcellona 0-2
Mainz-Eintracht 1-1
Friburgo-Stoccarda 1-0
Bordeaux-Nantes 1-1
Saint Etienne-Lione 2-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo - Milan 2-1
Juventus - Napoli 1-3
Tottenham - Newcastle 2-1
Manchester UTD - Arsenal 2-2
Villareal - Atletico Madrid 1-1
Betis - Barcelona 0-2
Mainz - Eintracht 1-1
Friburgo - Stoccarda 1-2
Bordeaux - Nantes 1-0
Saint Etienne - Lione 1-3


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo - Milan 1-2
Juventus - Napoli 2-0
Tottenham - Newcastle 2-0
Manchester UTD - Arsenal 3-2
Villareal - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Betis - Barcelona 0-3
Mainz - Eintracht 2-1
Friburgo - Stoccarda 1-1
Bordeaux - Nantes 1-0 
Saint Etienne - Lione 2-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo - Milan 2-0
Juventus - Napoli 2-2
Tottenham - Newcastle 2-1
Manchester UTD - Arsenal 1-3
Villareal - Atletico Madrid 0-2
Betis - Barcelona 0-3
Mainz - Eintracht 1-1
Friburgo - Stoccarda 0-0
Bordeaux - Nantes 1-0
Saint Etienne - Lione 0-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo - Milan 1-0
Juventus - Napoli 2-0
Tottenham - Newcastle 1-2
Manchester UTD - Arsenal 1-2
Villareal - Atletico Madrid 0-3
Betis - Barcelona 1-4
Mainz - Eintracht 1-0
Friburgo - Stoccarda 2-1
Bordeaux - Nantes 1-2
Saint Etienne - Lione 1-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo - Milan 0-3
Juventus - Napoli 1-2
Tottenham - Newcastle 2-1
Manchester UTD - Arsenal 1-3
Villareal - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Betis - Barcelona 0-3
Mainz - Eintracht 1-1
Friburgo - Stoccarda 0-2
Bordeaux - Nantes 1-0
Saint Etienne - Lione 1-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo - Milan 2-1
Juventus - Napoli 2-1
Tottenham - Newcastle 3-1
Manchester UTD - Arsenal 1-3
Villareal - Atletico Madrid 1-3
Betis - Barcelona 2-4
Mainz - Eintracht 1-1
Friburgo - Stoccarda 1-1
Bordeaux - Nantes 2-1
Saint Etienne - Lione 1-0


----------



## Milo (9 Novembre 2013)

Chievo - Milan 0-2
Juventus - Napoli 2-0
Tottenham - Newcastle 2-0
Manchester UTD - Arsenal 1-0
Villareal - Atletico Madrid 0-2
Betis - Barcelona 0-3
Mainz - Eintracht 1-1
Friburgo - Stoccarda 1-1
Bordeaux - Nantes 0-0
Saint Etienne - Lione 0-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Novembre 2013)

Allora i punti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allora i punti?



Arrivano arrivano


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Arrivano arrivano



Suvvia che devo scalare la classifica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2013)

mi ero scordato...mettila te la classifica Darren!

Milo5
Pippo1
Hammer5
Juventino1
Darren6
Ang4
Balotelli2
Ronaldinho9 ecco perchè insistevi xd
Superdinho5
io2


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Novembre 2013)

Ecco la classifica 

Angstgegner 79
Balotelli 74
Juventino 69
Superdinho 67
Milo 62
Hammer 58
PippoInzaghi92 57
Darren 50
Fabry Cekko 49
Ronaldinho_89 44


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Novembre 2013)

Rimontona


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Suvvia che devo scalare la classifica



una giornata di queste quando è che ti ricapita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Novembre 2013)

abbiamo fatto schifo tutti tranne Ronaldinho che me punta


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Novembre 2013)

Ammazza che schifezza


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Novembre 2013)

Ci sarà la mia rinascita, siete spacciati.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà la mia rinascita, siete spacciati.



*-35*

Pedala, pedala


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2013)

si ma Ang li davanti da quanto ce sta? per me fa la fine del Chievo 2002


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma Ang li davanti da quanto ce sta? per me fa la fine del Chievo 2002



Sono la Grecia dell'Europeo del 2004


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Novembre 2013)

Questa settimana niente?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Darren questa settimana non può venire

allora facciamo:

Milan-Genoa
Almeria-Real Madrid
Nizza-St. Etienne
Nantes-Monaco
Brema-Mainz
Manchester City-Tottenham
Cardiff-Manchester United
Livorno-Juventus
Sampdoria-Lazio
Bologna-Inter

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Hammer (23 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Genoa 2-0
Almeria-Real Madrid 0-3
Nizza-St. Etienne 1-0
Nantes-Monaco 0-2
Brema-Mainz 1-1
Manchester City-Tottenham 1-2
Cardiff-Manchester United 1-1
Livorno-Juventus 0-2
Sampdoria-Lazio 1-0
Bologna-Inter 0-2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Genoa 2-1
Almeria-Real Madrid 2-5
Nizza-St. Etienne 1-2
Nantes-Monaco 0-2
Brema-Mainz 0-2
Manchester City-Tottenham 1-1
Cardiff-Manchester United 0-3
Livorno-Juventus 1-4
Sampdoria-Lazio 1-1
Bologna-Inter 1-3


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Genoa 2-1
Almeria-Real Madrid 1-3
Nizza-St. Etienne 1-1
Nantes-Monaco 0-3
Brema-Mainz 1-1
Manchester City-Tottenham 2-2
Cardiff-Manchester United 0-2
Livorno-Juventus 1-2
Sampdoria-Lazio 1-0
Bologna-Inter 0-2


----------



## Milo (23 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Genoa 1-0
Almeria-Real Madrid 0-2
Nizza-St. Etienne 0-0
Nantes-Monaco 0-2
Brema-Mainz 1-1
Manchester City-Tottenham 2-0
Cardiff-Manchester United 0-1
Livorno-Juventus 0-3
Sampdoria-Lazio 0-1
Bologna-Inter 0-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Genoa 2-0
Almeria-Real Madrid 1-3
Nizza-St. Etienne 1-1
Nantes-Monaco 0-2
Brema-Mainz 1-1
Manchester City-Tottenham 3-1
Cardiff-Manchester United 0-2
Livorno-Juventus 1-2
Sampdoria-Lazio 0-0
Bologna-Inter 0-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Genoa 1-0
Almeria-Real Madrid 0-3
Nizza-St. Etienne 1-1
Nantes-Monaco 0-3
Brema-Mainz 1-2
Manchester City-Tottenham 2-0
Cardiff-Manchester United 0-2
Livorno-Juventus 0-2
Sampdoria-Lazio 1-1
Bologna-Inter 0-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Genoa 0-2
Almeria-Real Madrid 0-4
Nizza-St. Etienne 1-1
Nantes-Monaco 1-2
Brema-Mainz 1-1
Manchester City-Tottenham 2-1
Cardiff-Manchester United 0-3
Livorno-Juventus 0-2
Sampdoria-Lazio 0-1
Bologna-Inter 0-2


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Genoa 1-0
Almeria-Real Madrid 1-5
Nizza-St. Etienne 1-1
Nantes-Monaco 1-2
Werder Brema-Mainz 2-1
Manchester City-Tottenham 2-3
Cardiff-Manchester United 1-2
Livorno-Juventus 1-2
Sampdoria-Lazio 0-0
Bologna-Inter 0-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Ok manco solo io

Milan-Genoa 2-0
Almeria-Real Madrid 1-4
Nizza-St. Etienne 1-0
Nantes-Monaco 1-3
Brema-Mainz 1-1
Manchester City-Tottenham 2-1
Cardiff-Manchester United 1-0
Livorno-Juventus 0-2
Sampdoria-Lazio 1-1
Bologna-Inter 1-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Hammer6
Ronaldinho8
Ang3
Milo4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Pippo5
Superdinho10
Balotelli6
Juventino4
Io12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Classifica...Volo!

Angstgegner 82
Balotelli 80
Superdinho 77
Juventino 73
Milo 66
Hammer 64
Fabry Cekko 63
PippoInzaghi92 62
Ronaldinho_89 52
Darren 50


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Novembre 2013)

E' palese che ci sia un complotto orchestrato da [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] per farmi perdere la leadership.
Io mi ribello, non posso rimanere impassibile di fronte a questo colpo di stato. [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ha sempre scelto le partite giuste, io riconosco solamente il suo operato.
Chiedo ufficialmente il riconteggio dei voti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' palese che ci sia un complotto orchestrato da [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] per farmi perdere la leadership.
> Io mi ribello, non posso rimanere impassibile di fronte a questo colpo di stato. [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ha sempre scelto le partite giuste, io riconosco solamente il suo operato.
> Chiedo ufficialmente il riconteggio dei voti.



 e sei ancora primo
cmq si l'ho fatto fuori Darren e in questa giornata ho fatto più punti di tutti


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2013)

stiamo arrivando, dai che l'anno prossimo gioco in champions


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Lascio l'ultimo posto in classifica, rimontona


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2013)

Ho perso il piazzamento Champions


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho perso il piazzamento Champions



Ma nella classifica di Galliani ehm di Darren sei sempre sul podio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma nella classifica di Galliani ehm di Darren sei sempre sul podio




-30, ti risucchio altri 5 punti..trema!


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma nella classifica di Galliani ehm di Darren sei sempre sul podio



Avevo visto solo quella di Fabry 
Quale devo prendere in considerazione?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Novembre 2013)

Il timoniere è tornato non preoccupatevi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il timoniere è tornato non preoccupatevi



vedo che sei sopravvissuto all'attentato


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vedo che sei sopravvissuto all'attentato



Per questa settimana continua pure tu vah!  
Che sono ancora leggermente incasinato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per questa settimana continua pure tu vah!
> Che sono ancora leggermente incasinato.



Okok spero niente di grave

trema [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Okok spero niente di grave
> 
> trema [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]



No tranquillo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Dove sono le partite da pronosticare?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

Decima Giornata di Fantapronostici

Monaco-Rennes
PSG-Lione
Bayern Monaco-Braunschweig
Mainz-Dortmund
Cardiff-Arsenal
Tottenham-Manchester United
Real Madrid-Valladolid
Atletico Bilbao-Barcellona
Catania-Milan
Juventus-Udinese

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Okok spero niente di grave
> 
> trema [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]



Noooooooo 
Dacci le quote ehm dacci le partite (alle quote ci pensa Bonucci)


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco-Rennes 2-0
PSG-Lione 3-1
Bayern Monaco-Braunschweig 4-0
Mainz-Dortmund 1-2
Cardiff-Arsenal 0-3
Tottenham-Manchester United 2-3
Real Madrid-Valladolid 5-1
Atletico Bilbao-Barcellona 1-1
Catania-Milan 1-3
Juventus-Udinese 3-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco 2-0 Rennes
PSG 3- 0 Lione
Bayern Monaco 3-0 Braunschweig
Mainz 1-2 Dortmund
Cardiff 2-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-1 Manchester United
Real Madrid 5-0 Valladolid
Atletico Bilbao 2-3 Barcellona
Catania 1-1 Milan
Juventus 3-1 Udinese


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco-Rennes 3-1
PSG-Lione 1-0
Bayern Monaco-Braunschweig 4-0
Mainz-Dortmund 0-0
Cardiff-Arsenal 1-2
Tottenham-Manchester United 1-3
Real Madrid-Valladolid 5-0
Atletico Bilbao-Barcellona 2-2
Catania-Milan 0-1
Juventus-Udinese 0-0


----------



## Hammer (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco-Rennes 2-0
PSG-Lione 3-0
Bayern Monaco-Braunschweig 4-0
Mainz-Dortmund 1-2
Cardiff-Arsenal 0-1
Tottenham-Manchester United 2-0
Real Madrid-Valladolid 2-1
Atletico Bilbao-Barcellona 1-3
Catania-Milan 1-3
Juventus-Udinese 2-0


----------



## Milo (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco-Rennes 2-0
PSG-Lione 2-0
Bayern Monaco-Braunschweig 3-0
Mainz-Dortmund 0-1
Cardiff-Arsenal 1-3
Tottenham-Manchester United 0-0
Real Madrid-Valladolid 3-0
Atletico Bilbao-Barcellona 1-2
Catania-Milan 1-2
Juventus-Udinese 2-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco-Rennes 3-0
PSG-Lione 3-0
Bayern Monaco-Braunschweig 4-0
Mainz-Dortmund 1-3
Cardiff-Arsenal 0-2
Tottenham-Manchester United 2-1
Real Madrid-Valladolid 5-0
Atletico Bilbao-Barcellona 1-3
Catania-Milan 0-2
Juventus-Udinese 3-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco-Rennes 2-0
PSG-Lione 4-1
Bayern Monaco-Braunschweig 5-0
Mainz-Dortmund 1-3
Cardiff-Arsenal 1-2
Tottenham-Manchester United 1-2
Real Madrid-Valladolid 6-0
Atletico Bilbao-Barcellona 1-1
Catania-Milan 1-2
Juventus-Udinese 4-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco-Rennes 2-0
PSG-Lione 3-1
Bayern Monaco-Braunschweig 5-0
Mainz-Dortmund 1-3
Cardiff-Arsenal 0-3
Tottenham-Manchester United 1-2
Real Madrid-Valladolid 5-0
Atletico Bilbao-Barcellona 1-4
Catania-Milan 1-0
Juventus-Udinese 2-0


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco-Rennes 2-1
PSG-Lione 4-1
B. Monaco-Braunschweig 4-0
Mainz-B. Dortmund 1-2
Tottenham-Manchester United 2-2
Real Madrid-Valladolid 4-0
Catania-Milan 1-1
Juventus-Udinese 2-0
Cardiff-Arsenal 0-2
Bilbao-Barcellona 1-3


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Novembre 2013)

Monaco-Rennes 3-0
PSG-Lione 1-1
Bayern Monaco-Braunschweig 2-0
Mainz-Dortmund 0-1
Cardiff-Arsenal 0-4
Tottenham-Manchester United 2-3
Real Madrid-Valladolid 1-0
Atletico Bilbao-Barcellona 2-4
Catania-Milan 1-1
Juventus-Udinese 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ang14
Ronaldinho9
Darren6
Hammer12
Milo10
Superdinho10


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

Io12
Balotelli13
Juventino12
Pippo8


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

Classifica! Complimenti Ang...sei sopravvissuto alla grande al mio complotto
Giornata semplice per tutti...non c'è stato nessun sorpasso

Angstgegner 96
Balotelli 93
Superdinho 87
Juventino 85
Milo 76
Hammer 76
Fabry Cekko 75
PippoInzaghi92 70
Ronaldinho_89 61
Darren 56


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION] , la smetti di indovinare così tanti risultati?  
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION], tornatene in Siberia


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION] , la smetti di indovinare così tanti risultati?



tutta fortuna li tiro sempre a caso


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;346093 ha scritto:


> tutta fortuna li tiro sempre a caso



davvero?? pensavo li sapessi già da prima


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Dicembre 2013)

Signori, Fabry sarà il General Manager ad interim di Fantapronostici finché il sottoscritto non potrà tornare a tempo pieno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Signori, Fabry sarà il General Manager ad interim di Fantapronostici finché il sottoscritto non potrà tornare a tempo pieno.



vabbè...ma i pronostici li fai?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2013)

Undicesima Giornata di Fantapronostici
non c'è la Liga sta settimana

Bologna-Juventus
PSG-Sochaux
Reims-Nizza
Brema-Bayern
Borussia-Leverkusen
Manchester United-Newcastle
Liverpool-West Ham
Southampton-Manchester City
Livorno-Milan
Napoli-Udinese

[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
@%1;
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
@%1;
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè...ma i pronostici li fai?



si


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Dicembre 2013)

Bologna-Juventus 1-3
PSG-Sochaux 2-0
Reims-Nizza 1-1
Brema-Bayern 1-2
Borussia-Leverkusen 3-0
Manchester United-Newcastle 1-0
Liverpool-West Ham 2-2
Southampton-Manchester City 1-1
Livorno-Milan 0-2
Napoli-Udinese 2-1


----------



## Milo (5 Dicembre 2013)

Bologna-Juventus 0-2
PSG-Sochaux 2-0
Reims-Nizza 0-0
Brema-Bayern 0-3
Borussia-Leverkusen 1-0
Manchester United-Newcastle 2-1
Liverpool-West Ham 3-0
Southampton-Manchester City 1-2
Livorno-Milan 1-3
Napoli-Udinese 2-0


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Dicembre 2013)

Bologna-Juventus 1-1
PSG-Sochaux 3-0
Reims-Nizza 1-1
Brema-Bayern 2-2
Borussia-Leverkusen 3-1
Manchester United-Newcastle 2-2
Liverpool-West Ham 2-0
Southampton-Manchester City 1-2
Livorno-Milan 0-2
Napoli-Udinese 2-0


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2013)

Bologna-Juventus 0-2
PSG-Sochaux 4-0
Reims-Nizza 1-1
Brema-Bayern 1-3
Borussia-Leverkusen 2-2
Manchester United-Newcastle 1-0
Liverpool-West Ham 2-1
Southampton-Manchester City 2-1
Livorno-Milan 1-2
Napoli-Udinese 3-2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Dicembre 2013)

Bologna-Juventus 0-3
PSG-Sochaux 4-0
Reims-Nizza 1-2
Brema-Bayern 1-2
Borussia-Leverkusen 2-0
Manchester United-Newcastle 3-1
Liverpool-West Ham 2-2
Southampton-Manchester City 1-2
Livorno-Milan 2-1
Napoli-Udinese 3-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Dicembre 2013)

Bologna-Juventus 0-3
PSG-Sochaux 3-0
Reims-Nizza 1-1
Brema-Bayern 0-2
Borussia-Leverkusen 2-0
Manchester United-Newcastle 3-1
Liverpool-West Ham 2-0
Southampton-Manchester City 0-2
Livorno-Milan 1-0
Napoli-Udinese 3-1


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bologna-Juventus 0-3
PSG-Sochaux 3-0
Reims-Nizza 3-1
Brema-Bayern 0-2
Borussia-Leverkusen 2-1
Manchester United-Newcastle 2-0
Liverpool-West Ham 2-1
Southampton-Manchester City 1-1
Livorno-Milan 0-2
Napoli-Udinese 2-1


----------



## Hammer (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bologna-Juventus 1-3
PSG-Sochaux 3-0
Reims-Nizza 1-0
Brema-Bayern 0-3
Borussia-Leverkusen 2-0
Manchester United-Newcastle 2-0
Liverpool-West Ham 1-0
Southampton-Manchester City 1-1
Livorno-Milan 0-2
Napoli-Udinese 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2013)

ok manca solo Superdinho...Ang e Balotelli scusate se non ho scritto bene il nome, ma stavo di fretta e ho scritto tutti i nick a memoria

Bologna-Juventus 1-1
PSG-Sochaux 3-0
Reims-Nizza 1-2
Brema-Bayern 1-2
Borussia-Leverkusen 2-0
Manchester United-Newcastle 1-0
Liverpool-West Ham 3-1
Southampton-Manchester City 2-1
Livorno-Milan 1-2
Napoli-Udinese 1-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bologna-Juventus 0-2
PSG-Sochaux 3-0
Reims-Nizza 1-1
Brema-Bayern 0-4
Borussia-Leverkusen 3-1
Manchester United-Newcastle 2-0
Liverpool-West Ham 3-0
Southampton-Manchester City 1-2
Livorno-Milan 0-2
Napoli-Udinese 3-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

Pippo6
Milo6
Darren2
Juventino6
Ronaldinho3
Balotelli4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

Ang8
Hammer8
Io4
Superdinho6


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

Classifica...ragazzi eliminiamo Ang
sorpasso di Hammer su Milo

Angstgegner 104
Balotelli 97
Superdinho 93
Juventino 91
Hammer 84
Milo 82
Fabry Cekko 79
PippoInzaghi92 76
Ronaldinho_89 64
Darren 58


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Classifica...ragazzi eliminiamo Ang


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


>


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


>



hai vinto


----------



## Milo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sorpasso di Hammer su Milo


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] sei una potenza


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] sei una potenza



 Come te al fantacalcio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

che dite se facciamo pure la fase finale della Champions?


----------



## Milo (10 Dicembre 2013)

ci stò


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che dite se facciamo pure la fase finale della Champions?



Approvato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

per la Classifica come facciamo? a parte?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2013)

Dodicesima Giornata di Fantapronostici

Rennes-PSG
Guingamp-Monaco
Bayern-Amburgo
Hoffenheim-Borussia
City-Arsenal
Chelsea-Crystal Palace
Osasuna-Real
Barcellona-Villareal
Catania-Verona
Latina-Crotone

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rennes-PSG 0-2
Guingamp-Monaco 0-3
Bayern-Amburgo 2-1
Hoffenheim-Borussia 1-2
City-Arsenal 2-2
Chelsea-Crystal Palace 2-0
Osasuna-Real 0-4
Barcellona-Villareal 1-1
Catania-Verona 1-1
Latina-Crotone 2-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Rennes-PSG 0-3
Guingamp-Monaco 0-3
Bayern-Amburgo 4-0
Hoffenheim-Borussia 1-3
City-Arsenal 2-1
Chelsea-Crystal Palace 2-0
Osasuna-Real 0-3
Barcellona-Villareal 3-1
Catania-Verona 2-0
Latina-Crotone 1-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Rennes-PSG 0-2
Guingamp-Monaco 1-3
Bayern-Amburgo 1-1
Hoffenheim-Borussia 0-1
City-Arsenal 2-1
Chelsea-Crystal Palace 3-0
Osasuna-Real 0-4
Barcellona-Villareal 2-0
Catania-Verona 1-2
Latina-Crotone 1-1


----------



## juventino (14 Dicembre 2013)

Rennes-PSG 0-1
Guingamp-Monaco 1-2
Bayern-Amburgo 3-0
Hoffenheim-Borussia 1-1
City-Arsenal 1-3
Chelsea-Crystal Palace 2-0
Osasuna-Real Madrid 0-4
Barcellona-Villareal 2-1
Catania-Verona 1-2
Latina-Crotone 1-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Rennes-PSG 0-3
Guingamp-Monaco 0-2
Bayern-Amburgo 5-0
Hoffenheim-Borussia 2-2
City-Arsenal 1-0
Chelsea-Crystal Palace 6-1
Osasuna-Real 1-4
Barcellona-Villareal 3-2
Catania-Verona 1-0
Latina-Crotone 2-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che partite di lota sono state messe? - -' Latina-Crotone - -'


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Dicembre 2013)

Rennes-PSG 0-2
Guingamp-Monaco 1-1
Bayern-Amburgo 2-0
Hoffenheim-Borussia 1-3
City-Arsenal 3-3
Chelsea-Crystal Palace 4-0
Osasuna-Real 1-2
Barcellona-Villareal 3-0
Catania-Verona 2-1
Latina-Crotone 1-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma che partite di lota sono state messe? - -' Latina-Crotone - -'



ahahah perchè ne ho fatte 2 per Stato e tutte di sabato


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahah perchè ne ho fatte 2 per Stato e tutte di sabato



Potevi scegliere il Lanciano della presidentessa Maio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Potevi scegliere il Lanciano della presidentessa Maio



fantastica...e vabbè la prossima volta


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Dicembre 2013)

Per me va bene fare pure la Cl, vedete voi se è piu comodo tutta insieme o separate 

Rennes-PSG 0-2
Guingamp-Monaco 0-3
Bayern-Amburgo 3-0
Hoffenheim-Borussia 0-2
City-Arsenal 1-1
Chelsea-Crystal Palace 2-0
Osasuna-Real 0-5
Barcellona-Villareal 3-1
Catania-Verona 1-0
Latina-Crotone 0-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2013)

Rennes-PSG 1-3
Guingamp-Monaco 1-1
Bayern-Amburgo 5-0
Hoffenheim-Borussia 2-3
City-Arsenal 3-2
Chelsea-Crystal Palace 3-1
Osasuna-Real 1-4
Barcellona-Villareal 3-1
Catania-Verona 2-0
Latina-Crotone 2-1


----------



## Milo (14 Dicembre 2013)

Non so se è già iniziata qualche partita, nel caso togliete quelle che sono già iniziate:

Rennes-PSG 0-2
Guingamp-Monaco 0-2
Bayern-Amburgo 3-0
Hoffenheim-Borussia 1-3
City-Arsenal Questa non la metto già giocata
Chelsea-Crystal Palace idem
Osasuna-Real 0-3
Barcellona-Villareal 2-0
Catania-Verona 0-0
Latina-Crotone 0-1 

può esse che ho messo alcune che hanno già giocato, nel caso togliete pure


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ho fatto 11 punti, segnate segnate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

Darren5
Ronaldinho11
Superdinho7
Juventino8
Ang5
Pippo5
Balotelli5
io7
Milo avevano giocato tutte xD, si vede che non lo sapevi...facciamo così hai fatto 8, ma te ne assegno 5 ok?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

Classifica...scusate sta volta ho fatto le cose alla carlona, ma perdonatemi non ho l'esperienza di Darren

Angstgegner 109
Balotelli 102
Superdinho 100
Juventino 99
Milo 87
Fabry Cekko 86
Hammer 84
PippoInzaghi92 81
Ronaldinho_89 75
Darren 63


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Mega rimonta in atto


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION] sto arrivando, non puoi sfuggirmi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

per adesso non faccio le coppe il prossimo anno ve?


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Dicembre 2013)

zapata sembra beckenbauer avendolo contro al fantacalcio

p.s. ho sbagliato pure sezione, dovevo scrivere sul fantacalcio


----------



## Milo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Darren5
> Ronaldinho11
> Superdinho7
> Juventino8
> ...



A scusa non lo sapevo!!!! Fai te allora, ti do carta bianca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tredicesima Giornata di Fantapronostici
sta volta le metto in largo anticipo...giocano tutte Domenica

Marsiglia-Bordeaux
PSG-Lilla
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg
Southampton-Tottenham
Atalanta-Juventus
Roma-Catania
Verona-Lazio
Inter-Milan
Getafe-Barcellona
Valencia-Real Madrid

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 1-1
PSG-Lilla 2-2
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 1-0
Southampton-Tottenham 2-0
Atalanta-Juventus 1-1
Roma-Catania 3-0
Verona-Lazio 1-1
Inter-Milan 1-3
Getafe-Barcellona 0-3
Valencia-Real Madrid 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 3-1
PSG-Lilla 3-0
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 1-1
Southampton-Tottenham 1-2
Atalanta-Juventus 0-2
Roma-Catania 3-0
Verona-Lazio 1-2
Inter-Milan 3-0
Getafe-Barcellona 1-3
Valencia-Real Madrid 0-4


----------



## Milo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 0-0
PSG-Lilla 1-0
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 1-1
Southampton-Tottenham 0-1
Atalanta-Juventus 0-2
Roma-Catania 1-0
Verona-Lazio 1-1
Inter-Milan 0-2
Getafe-Barcellona 0-3
Valencia-Real Madrid 0-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 0-1
PSG-Lilla 4-0
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 2-2
Southampton-Tottenham 1-2
Atalanta-Juventus 0-3
Roma-Catania 2-0
Verona-Lazio 2-2
Inter-Milan 2-3
Getafe-Barcellona 1-3
Valencia-Real Madrid 2-4


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 1-2
PSG-Lilla 2-0
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 1-1
Southampton-Tottenham 1-2
Atalanta-Juventus 0-1
Roma-Catania 3-0
Verona-Lazio 1-1
Inter-Milan 1-1
Getafe-Barcellona 1-3
Valencia-Real Madrid 1-3


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 1-2
PSG-Lilla 3-0
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 0-2
Southampton-Tottenham 1-1
Atalanta-Juventus 1-3
Roma-Catania 2-0
Verona-Lazio 4-1
Inter-Milan 1-1
Getafe-Barcellona 0-5
Valencia-Real Madrid 2-3


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 2-1
PSG-Lilla 3-1
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 0-1
Southampton-Tottenham 1-2
Atalanta-Juventus 0-1
Roma-Catania 2-0
Verona-Lazio 2-2
Inter-Milan 2-1
Getafe-Barcellona 0-3
Valencia-Real Madrid 2-4


----------



## juventino (20 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 1-0
PSG-Lille 2-0
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 3-1
Southampton-Tottenham 2-1
Atalanta-Juventus 0-1
Roma-Catania 4-0
Verona-Lazio 2-1
Inter-Milan 1-1
Getafe-Barcellona 1-3
Valencia-Real Madrid 1-2


----------



## Hammer (21 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 1-0
PSG-Lilla 2-0
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 1-1
Southampton-Tottenham 1-2
Atalanta-Juventus 1-3
Roma-Catania 3-0
Verona-Lazio 2-0
Inter-Milan 2-1
Getafe-Barcellona 1-5
Valencia-Real Madrid 2-2


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Marsiglia-Bordeaux 2-0
PSG-Lilla 3-0
Moenchengladbach-Wolfsburg 1-2
Southampton-Tottenham 2-1
Atalanta-Juventus 0-1
Roma-Catania 3-0
Verona-Lazio 1-2
Inter-Milan 22-22
Getafe-Barcellona 0-3
Valencia-Real Madrid 0-2


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Inter-Milan 22-22



  

Se speri nell'esonero di Allegri deve mettere 22-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Inter-Milan 22-22


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>



che c'è di strano? gol di kaka balotelli e ventoppietta di matri


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se speri nell'esonero di Allegri deve mettere 22-0



no..credo che finirà come ho pronosticato, se viene esonerato allegri meglio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

massì è giusto così...quasi quasi ti assegno subito 3 punti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Io sono forte e vincerò.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 6 punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Pippo6
Darren7
Balotelli7
Milo7
Io8
Ronaldinho9
Ang6
Juventino7
Hammer7
Superdinho4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Classifica.
Juventino si riprende la Champions
cmq per chi non ha letto, facciamo pure la fase finale della Champions League e facciamo una classifica a parte...così vediamo se Ang è tipo la Juve, forte in Italia e 0 in Europa

Angstgegner 115
Balotelli 109
Juventino 106
Superdinho 104
Milo 94
Fabry Cekko 94
Hammer 91
PippoInzaghi92 87
Ronaldinho_89 84
Darren 70


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] passerai queste vacanze di Natale a Livigno, la Siberia italiana


----------



## Milo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Classifica.
> Juventino si riprende la Champions
> cmq per chi non ha letto, facciamo pure la fase finale della Champions League e facciamo una classifica a parte...così vediamo se Ang è tipo la Juve, forte in Italia e 0 in Europa
> 
> ...



super lotta per l'europa League


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] passerai queste vacanze di Natale a Livigno, la Siberia italiana



Buffone  ancora una volta faccio piu punti di tutti, sto arrivando!


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> così vediamo *se Ang è tipo la Juve*, forte in Italia e 0 in Europa



Io come la Juve?
Vuoi essere denunciato oggi o dopo le feste?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io come la Juve?
> Vuoi essere denunciato oggi o dopo le feste?



vediamo...vediamo che fai in Europa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ragasssssi si ricomincia
vediamo come parte sto 2014

non giocano Bundes, Premier e Francia
Quattordicesima Giornata di Fantapronostici

Malaga-Atletico Madrid
Fiorentina-Livorno
Juve-Roma
Barcellona-Elche
Siviglia-Getafe
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo
Napoli-Sampdoria
Milan-Atalanta
Lazio-Inter

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 1-3
Fiorentina-Livorno 2-0
Juve-Roma 2-0
Barcellona-Elche 4-2
Siviglia-Getafe 1-0
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 1-1
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 3-0
Napoli-Sampdoria 2-0
Milan-Atalanta 1-2
Lazio-Inter 0-3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 1-3
Fiorentina-Livorno 3-1
Juve-Roma 2-1
Barcellona-Elche 5-1
Siviglia-Getafe 2-2
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 3-1
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 5-1
Napoli-Sampdoria 4-0
Milan-Atalanta 2-1
Lazio-Inter 2-1


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 2-2
Fiorentina-Livorno 3-0
Juve-Roma 2-0
Barcellona-Elche 6-1
Siviglia-Getafe 2-1
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 1-2
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 3-0
Napoli-Sampdoria 2-1
Milan-Atalanta 2-0
Lazio-Inter 1-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 1-3
Fiorentina-Livorno 2-0
Juve-Roma 1-2
Barcellona-Elche 4-0
Siviglia-Getafe 2-1
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 0-1
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 2-0
Napoli-Sampdoria 2-0
Milan-Atalanta 1-1
Lazio-Inter 2-1


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 1-2
Fiorentina-Livorno 2-1
Juve-Roma 1-1
Barcellona-Elche 4-2
Siviglia-Getafe 2-0
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 1-1
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 1-0
Napoli-Sampdoria 1-0
Milan-Atalanta 2-0
Lazio-Inter 0-3


----------



## Milo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 0-2
Fiorentina-Livorno 2-0
Juve-Roma 2-1
Barcellona-Elche 3-0
Siviglia-Getafe 1-2
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 0-0
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 3-1
Napoli-Sampdoria 2-0
Milan-Atalanta 1-0
Lazio-Inter 0-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 1-3
Fiorentina-Livorno 2-0
Juve-Roma 2-2
Barcellona-Elche 4-0
Siviglia-Getafe 1-0
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 2-2
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 3-0
Napoli-Sampdoria 2-1
Milan-Atalanta 0-2
Lazio-Inter 0-2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 1-3
Fiorentina-Livorno 3-0
Juve-Roma 2-1
Barcellona-Elche 5-0
Siviglia-Getafe 0-0
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 1-2
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 3-0
Napoli-Sampdoria 2-0
Milan-Atalanta 0-1
Lazio-Inter 0-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 1-2
Fiorentina-Livorno 2-0
Juve-Roma 0-0
Barcellona-Elche 4-0
Siviglia-Getafe 2-1
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 1-1
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 3-0
Napoli-Sampdoria 2-0
Milan-Atalanta 2-0
Lazio-Inter 3-1


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Malaga-Atletico Madrid 0-2
Fiorentina-Livorno 3-1
Juve-Roma 0-0
Barcellona-Elche 4-1
Siviglia-Getafe 1-1
Real Sociedad-Atletico Bilbao 1-2
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 3-2
Napoli-Sampdoria 3-2
Milan-Atalanta 1-2
Lazio-Inter 1-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer9
Io9
Ang9
Darren9
Pippo7
Milo7
Balotelli10
Ronaldinho8
Superdinho12
Juventino8


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

Classifica

La prossima volta voglio provare a mettere solo 1 volta delle partite difficili
cmq entro in Uefa, Juventino riperde la Champions e Ronaldinho continua a prendere posizioni

Angstgegner 124
Balotelli 119
Superdinho 116
Juventino 114
Fabry Cekko 103
Milo 101
Hammer 100
Ronaldinho_89 96
PippoInzaghi92 94
Darren 79


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Ma mi spiegate sta storia della Uefa e della Champions?  Come ci si entra?


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Io e Balotelli siamo primo e seconda praticamente dalla prima giornata, finiremo 4° e 5°  
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] se dovessi qualificarmi per la Champions mi daresti 30 milioni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma mi spiegate sta storia della Uefa e della Champions?  Come ci si entra?



tranquillo tu vai in B


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io e Balotelli siamo primo e seconda praticamente dalla prima giornata, finiremo 4° e 5°
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] se dovessi qualificarmi per la Champions mi daresti 30 milioni?



sisi...se arrivo primo tu me ne dai 50?


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sisi...se arrivo primo tu me ne dai 50?



Dipende da come ti posizioni in Champions. Se esci agli ottavi non sgancio mezzo centesimo e non voglio sentire "guesdo non è galgio" oppure "il gambo era dangerus".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dipende da come ti posizioni in Champions. Se esci agli ottavi non sgancio mezzo centesimo e non voglio sentire "guesdo non è galgio" oppure "il gambo era dangerus".



Stai zitto scarso  sto arrivando


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stai zitto scarso  sto arrivando



Anche nel segmento che va dal 4 al 6 gennaio sei terzultimo e parli ancora?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dipende da come ti posizioni in Champions. Se esci agli ottavi non sgancio mezzo centesimo e non voglio sentire "guesdo non è galgio" oppure "il gambo era dangerus".



vai tranquillo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2014)

Quindicesima Giornata di Fantapronostici
niente Bundes

come promesso questa settimana metto tutte partite difficili

Bordeaux-Tolosa
Rennes-Nizza
Everton-Norwich
Fulham-Sunderland
Manchester United-Swansea
Livorno-Parma
Bologna-Lazio
Altetico-Barcellona
Elche-Siviglia
Gavorrano-Ischia

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Gennaio 2014)

Bordeaux-Tolosa 1-1
Rennes-Nizza 2-0
Everton-Norwich 3-0
Fulham-Sunderland 1-1
Manchester United-Swansea 3-1
Livorno-Parma 0-1
Bologna-Lazio 2-1
Altetico-Barcellona 1-1
Elche-Siviglia 0-2
Gavorrano-Ischia 1-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Gennaio 2014)

Bordeaux-Tolosa 2-1
Rennes-Nizza 1-1
Everton-Norwich 3-0
Fulham-Sunderland 2-0
Manchester United-Swansea 2-0
Livorno-Parma 1-2
Bologna-Lazio 0-1
Altetico-Barcellona 2-1
Elche-Siviglia 0-2
Gavorrano-Ischia 3-1


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2014)

Bordeaux-Tolosa 2-1
Rennes-Nizza 1-1
Everton-Norwich 3-1
Fulham-Sunderland 2-2
Manchester United-Swansea 1-1
Livorno-Parma 1-2
Bologna-Lazio 1-2
Altetico-Barcellona 2-1
Elche-Siviglia 0-2
Gavorrano-Ischia 1-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Gennaio 2014)

Bordeaux-Tolosa 2-0
Rennes-Nizza 2-2
Everton-Norwich 1-0
Fulham-Sunderland 2-2
Manchester United-Swansea 3-1
Livorno-Parma 0-1
Bologna-Lazio 1-2
Altetico-Barcellona 1-1
Elche-Siviglia 0-2
Gavorrano-Ischia 0-1

Se vabbè Gavorrano-Ischia.. - -'


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Bordeaux-Tolosa 1-0
Rennes-Nizza 1-1
Everton-Norwich 2-0
Fulham-Sunderland 1-1
Manchester United-Swansea 3-1
Livorno-Parma 0-2
Bologna-Lazio 0-2
Altetico-Barcellona 1-1
Elche-Siviglia 0-2
Gavorrano-Ischia 1-1


----------



## Milo (11 Gennaio 2014)

Bordeaux-Tolosa 1-0
Rennes-Nizza 0-0
Everton-Norwich 2-0
Fulham-Sunderland 1-1
Manchester United-Swansea 2-0
Livorno-Parma 0-0
Bologna-Lazio 0-1
Altetico-Barcellona 1-0
Elche-Siviglia 0-1
Gavorrano-Ischia 0-0


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2014)

Gavorrano-Ischia è tanta roba 

Bordeaux-Tolosa 2-1
Rennes-Nizza 1-1
Everton-Norwich 2-0
Fulham-Sunderland 2-1
Manchester United-Swansea 1-0
Livorno-Parma 1-1
Bologna-Lazio 1-1
Altetico-Barcellona 2-1
Elche-Siviglia 0-1
Gavorrano-Ischia 2-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

Gavorrano-Ischia più difficile di così...

Bordeaux-Tolosa 2-1
Rennes-Nizza 0-1
Everton-Norwich 3-0
Fulham-Sunderland 3-2
Manchester United-Swansea 4-1
Livorno-Parma 2-2
Bologna-Lazio 1-2
Altetico-Barcellona 3-2
Elche-Siviglia 1-1
Gavorrano-Ischia 1-2


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Gennaio 2014)

Bordeaux-Tolosa 2-1
Rennes-Nizza 1-0
Everton-Norwich 3-0
Fulham-Sunderland 1-1
Manchester United-Swansea 3-1
Livorno-Parma 2-1
Bologna-Lazio 0-2
Atletico-Barcellona 1-2
Elche-Siviglia 0-2
Gavorrano-Ischia 0-1

Dove hai scovato Gavorrano-Ischia?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2014)

Bordeaux-Tolosa 2-0
Rennes-Nizza 0-0
Everton-Norwich 2-0
Fulham-Sunderland 1-1
Manchester United-Swansea 2-1
Livorno-Parma 1-1
Bologna-Lazio 0-2
Altetico-Barcellona 1-1
Elche-Siviglia 1-3
Gavorrano-Ischia 1-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Faccio 8 punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

un applauso a Ronaldinho che si lamentava di Gavorrano-Ischia e poi l'ha presa...che grande ahah

Pippo4
Darren6
Juventino3
Superdinho7
Milo7
Hammer6
Fabry6
Ang5
Balo8


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dove hai scovato Gavorrano-Ischia?



Serie C2 roba seria o...e l'hai pure presa ma vava


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

Classifica
Balo fa paura...trema trema Ang su di te c'è una pressione tipo Bale

Angstgegner 129
Balotelli 127
Superdinho 123
Juventino 117
Fabry Cekko 109
Milo 108
Hammer 106
Ronaldinho_89 104
PippoInzaghi92 98
Darren 85


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Continuo a rosicchiare punti


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Consolidato il terzo posto


----------



## Milo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Classifica
> Balo fa paura...trema trema Ang su di te c'è una pressione tipo Bale
> 
> Angstgegner 129
> ...




Europa League arrivo


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Champions più lontana


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2014)

Sedicesima giornata di Fantapronostici

giocano tutte sabato

Marsiglia-Valenciennes
Nizza-Ajaccio
Arsenal-Fulham
Nowrich-Hull
Manchester City-Cardiff
Lucchese-Imolese
Roma-Livorno
Juventus-Sampdoria
Betis-Real Madrid
Espanyol-Celta Vigo

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Gennaio 2014)

Marsiglia-Valenciennes 2-0
Nizza-Ajaccio 3-1
Arsenal-Fulham 2-0
Nowrich-Hull 1-1
Manchester City-Cardiff 2-0
Lucchese-Imolese 1-1
Roma-Livorno 4-0
Juventus-Sampdoria 1-0
Betis-Real Madrid 0-2
Espanyol-Celta Vigo 2-1


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Gennaio 2014)

Marsiglia-Valenciennes 2-0
Nizza-Ajaccio 3-1
Arsenal-Fulham 3-1
Nowrich-Hull 0-1
Manchester City-Cardiff 4-0
Lucchese-Imolese 2-0
Roma-Livorno 3-0
Juventus-Sampdoria 2-0
Betis-Real Madrid 1-2
Espanyol-Celta Vigo 2-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2014)

Marsiglia-Valenciennes 2-0
Nizza-Ajaccio 1-1
Arsenal-Fulham 4-1
Nowrich-Hull 0-0
Manchester City-Cardiff 5-0
Lucchese-Imolese 1-1
Roma-Livorno 3-0
Juventus-Sampdoria 3-1
Betis-Real Madrid 0-3
Espanyol-Celta Vigo 1-1


----------



## juventino (17 Gennaio 2014)

Marsiglia-Valenciennes 1-1
Nizza-Ajaccio 1-0
Arsenal-Fulham 3-0
Nowrich-Hull 2-2
Manchester City-Cardiff 4-0
Lucchese-Imolese 2-1
Roma-Livorno 3-1
Juventus-Sampdoria 2-1
Betis-Real Madrid 2-5
Espanyol-Celta Vigo 1-1


----------



## Milo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Marsiglia-Valenciennes 2-0
Nizza-Ajaccio 2-0
Arsenal-Fulham 2-0
Nowrich-Hull 0-0
Manchester City-Cardiff 3-0
Lucchese-Imolese 1-0
Roma-Livorno 2-0
Juventus-Sampdoria 2-0
Betis-Real Madrid 0-3
Espanyol-Celta Vigo 0-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2014)

Marsiglia-Valenciennes 2-2
Nizza-Ajaccio 1-0
Arsenal-Fulham 3-1
Nowrich-Hull 0-0
Manchester City-Cardiff 6-0
Lucchese-Imolese 0-1
Roma-Livorno 3-0
Juventus-Sampdoria 3-0
Betis-Real Madrid 1-3
Espanyol-Celta Vigo 1-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Marsiglia-Valenciennes 2-9
Nizza-Ajaccio 0-0
Arsenal-Fulham 2-1
Nowrich-Hull 0-2
Manchester City-Cardiff 5-0
Lucchese-Imolese 2-0
Roma-Livorno 3-0
Juventus-Sampdoria 3-0
Betis-Real Madrid 0-2
Espanyol-Celta Vigo 2-2


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2014)

Marsiglia-Valenciennes 2-0
Nizza-Ajaccio 1-1
Arsenal-Fulham 2-1
Nowrich-Hull 3-2
Manchester City-Cardiff 3-1
Lucchese-Imolese 1-0
Roma-Livorno 2-0
Juventus-Sampdoria 2-0
Betis-Real Madrid 1-3
Espanyol-Celta Vigo 2-2


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Marsiglia-Valenciennes 2-1
Nizza-Ajaccio 1-0
Arsenal-Fulham 3-0
Nowrich-Hull 1-1
Manchester City-Cardiff 4-0
Lucchese-Imolese 1-1
Roma-Livorno 3-0
Juventus-Sampdoria 2-0
Betis-Real Madrid 0-3
Espanyol-Celta Vigo 2-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Faccio 7 punti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2014)

Darren10
Ang9
Balo8
Juventino6
Milo10
io8
hammer6


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2014)

Classifica

Angstgegner 138
Balotelli 135
Superdinho 133
Juventino 123
Milo 118
Fabry Cekko 117
Hammer 112
Ronaldinho_89 111
PippoInzaghi92 98
Darren 95


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Classifica
> 
> Angstgegner 138
> Balotelli 135
> ...



fabry ma i miei punti??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fabry ma i miei punti??



Loool non avevo visto 
10 punti


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Loool non avevo visto
> 10 punti



adesso ragioniamo


----------



## Milo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Classifica
> 
> Angstgegner 138
> Balotelli 135
> ...




Europa League!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

Diciasettesima giornata di Fantapronostici

torniamo con le grandi squadre
non gioca la Premier

Lione-Evian
Monaco-Marsiglia
Amburgo-Shalke
Verona-Roma
Cagliari-Milan
Inter-Catania
Vallecano-Atletico Madrid
Barcellona-Malaga
Eagles-Ajax
Boca Juniors-River Plate

@%1;
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Gennaio 2014)

Lione-Evian 2-0
Monaco-Marsiglia 1-1
Amburgo-Shalke 2-2
Verona-Roma 1-2
Cagliari-Milan 0-3
Inter-Catania 2-0
Vallecano-Atletico Madrid 0-3
Barcellona-Malaga 3-1
Eagles-Ajax 0-2
Boca Juniors-River Plate 2-1


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Gennaio 2014)

Lione-Evian 2-0
Monaco-Marsiglia 3-1
Amburgo-Schalke 2-1
Verona-Roma 1-2
Cagliari-Milan 1-3
Inter-Catania 2-0
Vallecano-Atletico Madrid 0-3
Barcellona-Malaga 4-0
Eagles-Ajax 1-2
Boca Juniors-River Plate 1-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Lione-Evian 2-0
Monaco-Marsiglia 2-0
Amburgo-Schalke 0-2
Verona-Roma 0-2
Cagliari-Milan 0-2
Inter-Catania 1-1
Vallecano-Atletico Madrid 0-4
Barcellona-Malaga 3-0
Eagles-Ajax 0-2
Boca Juniors-River Plate 3-1


----------



## juventino (25 Gennaio 2014)

Lione-Evian 1-0
Monaco-Marsiglia 2-2
Amburgo-Schalke 1-2
Verona-Roma 1-1
Cagliari-Milan 1-1
Inter-Catania 2-1
Vallecano-A. Madrid 1-3
Barcellona-Malaga 4-0
Eagles-Ajax 0-2
Boca Juniors-River Plate 3-1


----------



## Milo (25 Gennaio 2014)

Lione-Evian 2-1
Monaco-Marsiglia 1-0
Amburgo-Shalke 0-0
Verona-Roma 0-2
Cagliari-Milan 0-1
Inter-Catania 1-0
Vallecano-Atletico Madrid 0-2
Barcellona-Malaga 3-0
Eagles-Ajax 0-2
Boca Juniors-River Plate 2-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Lione-Evian 3-0
Monaco-Marsiglia 2-0
Amburgo-Shalke 2-2
Verona-Roma 0-3
Cagliari-Milan 1-1
Inter-Catania 3-0
Vallecano-Atletico Madrid 0-3
Barcellona-Malaga 4-0
Eagles-Ajax 1-5
Boca Juniors-River Plate 0-2

Boca Junior-River Plate? Quanti morti ci saranno?


----------



## Hammer (25 Gennaio 2014)

Lione-Evian 3-0
Monaco-Marsiglia 2-0
Amburgo-Shalke 1-2
Verona-Roma 2-1
Cagliari-Milan 0-2
Inter-Catania 2-0
Vallecano-Atletico Madrid 1-2
Barcellona-Malaga 3-0
Eagles-Ajax 0-2
Boca Juniors-River Plate 3-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2014)

Bravo Bravo a me non mi citi perchè vuoi non farmi giocare  scherzo ovviamente 

Lione-Evian 3-0
Monaco-Marsiglia 2-1
Amburgo-Shalke 0-2
Verona-Roma 1-3
Cagliari-Milan 1-0
Inter-Catania 2-0
Vallecano-Atletico Madrid 0-5
Barcellona-Malaga 3-0
Eagles-Ajax 0-2
Boca Juniors-River Plate 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;386536 ha scritto:


> Bravo Bravo a me non mi citi perchè vuoi non farmi giocare  scherzo ovviamente



lol ora me ne sono accorto
è che il tuo nick è l'unico che non ricordo a memoria e uso sempre il copia incolla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Gennaio 2014)

Lione-Evian 1-0
Monaco-Marsiglia 2-1
Amburgo-Shalke 2-2
Verona-Roma 1-2
Cagliari-Milan 1-2
Inter-Catania 2-0
Vallecano-Atletico Madrid 1-3
Barcellona-Malaga 5-1
Eagles-Ajax 1-3
Boca Juniors-River Plate 0-3


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Gennaio 2014)

12 punti record


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2014)

Darren6
Ang7
Superdinho13
Juventino5
Milo9
Hammer13
Balo13
Io10


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2014)

Incredibile Ang che era in testa dall'inizio del Campionato perde la prima posizione e finisce terzo!

Classifica

Balotelli 148
Superdinho 146
Angstgegner 145
Juventino 128
Milo 127
Fabry Cekko 127
Hammer 125
Ronaldinho_89 123
Darren 101
PippoInzaghi92 98


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lascio l'ultimo posto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2014)

La mia remuntada


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2014)

-18 dalla Champions


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

ma sta settimana??


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> ma sta settimana??



A [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] importava solamente che non vincessi io, i pronostici sono finiti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ma come finiti?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2014)

tranquilli tranquilli è che ho avuto da fare
mettiamo quelle di domenica

Diciottesima giornata di FantaPronostici

Nizza-Lilla
Rennes-Lione
Bayern-Francoforte
West Brom-Liverpool
Arsenal-Crystal Palace
Roma-Parma
Juve-Inter
Utrecht-Ajax
Atletico Bilbao-Real Madrid
Boca Juniors-River Plate

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nizza-Lilla 2-0
Rennes-Lione 1-1
Bayern-Francoforte 5-0
West Brom-Liverpool 2-2
Arsenal-Crystal Palace 1-0
Roma-Parma 3-0
Juve-Inter 2-2
Utrecht-Ajax 1-2
Atletico Bilbao-Real Madrid 1-4
Boca Juniors-River Plate 1-2


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nizza-Lilla 0-1
Rennes-Lione 1-1
Bayern-Francoforte 4-0
West Brom-Liverpool 1-3
Arsenal-Crystal Palace 3-0
Roma-Parma 3-1
Juve-Inter 2-1
Utrecht-Ajax 0-2
Atletico Bilbao-Real Madrid 1-3
Boca Juniors-River Plate 1-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nizza-Lilla 1-3
Rennes-Lione 1-2
Bayern-Francoforte 2-0
West Brom-Liverpool 1-1
Arsenal-Crystal Palace 3-0
Roma-Parma 2-0
Juve-Inter 1-1
Utrecht-Ajax 0-2
Atletico Bilbao-Real Madrid 1-3
Boca Juniors-River Plate 2-2


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nizza-Lilla 1-2
Rennes-Lione 0-2
Bayern-Francoforte 4-0
West Brom-Liverpool 0-3
Arsenal-Crystal Palace 2-0
Roma-Parma 2-1
Juve-Inter 1-1
Utrecht-Ajax 0-2
Atletico Bilbao-Real Madrid 0-2
Boca Juniors-River Plate 3-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nizza-Lilla 0-2
Rennes-Lione 1-3
Bayern-Francoforte 3-1
West Brom-Liverpool 0-3
Arsenal-Crystal Palace 2-0
Roma-Parma 3-1
Juve-Inter 2-2
Utrecht-Ajax 0-2
Atletico Bilbao-Real Madrid 1-3
Boca Juniors-River Plate 2-0


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate ma mi ritiro  Ho perso le scorse settimane, e comunque sia ammetto la vostra superiorità


----------



## Milo (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nizza-Lilla 1-1
Rennes-Lione 0-0
Bayern-Francoforte 3-1
West Brom-Liverpool 0-3
Arsenal-Crystal Palace 2-0
Roma-Parma 2-0
Juve-Inter 2-1
Utrecht-Ajax 0-1
Atletico Bilbao-Real Madrid 0-3
Boca Juniors-River Plate 2-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nizza-Lilla 1-2
Rennes-Lione 2-0
Bayern-Francoforte 5-0
West Brom-Liverpool 2-3
Arsenal-Crystal Palace 4-0
Roma-Parma 3-0
Juve-Inter 3-1
Utrecht-Ajax 1-2
Atletico Bilbao-Real Madrid 2-3
Boca Juniors-River Plate 0-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma mi ritiro  Ho perso le scorse settimane, e comunque sia ammetto la vostra superiorità



ma dai xD manco per la Champions?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Febbraio 2014)

E va bene 

Nizza-Lilla 0-1
Rennes-Lione 1-1
Bayern-Francoforte 3-0
West Brom-Liverpool 1-2
Arsenal-Crystal Palace 3-0
Roma-Parma 2-0
Juve-Inter 2-2
Utrecht-Ajax 0-1
Atletico Bilbao-Real Madrid 0-3
Boca Juniors-River Plate 1-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> E va bene
> 
> Nizza-Lilla 0-1
> Rennes-Lione 1-1
> ...



ahahah come ti pare, tranquillo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ma si dai ormai portiamo a termine questa disfatta


----------



## Hammer (2 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate, non sono riuscito a connettermi da ieri


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Nizza-Lilla 1-2
> *Rennes-Lione 2-0
> Bayern-Francoforte 5-0*
> West Brom-Liverpool 2-3
> ...



Tre risultati esatti indovinati  11 punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

io9
ang3
darren5
superdinho4
balo4
Milo4
pippo2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tre risultati esatti indovinati  11 punti



ma che cul0
lol hai indovinato pure te il 5-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

solo io e Ronaldinho abbiamo fatto puntissimi

sto cazz0 de Ronaldinho...ha superato 3 persone
Classifica

Balotelli 152
Superdinho 150
Angstgegner 148
Fabry Cekko 136
Ronaldinho_89 135
Milo 131
Juventino 128
Hammer 125
Darren 106
PippoInzaghi92 100


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> solo io e Ronaldinho abbiamo fatto puntissimi
> 
> sto cazz0 de Ronaldinho...ha superato 3 persone
> Classifica
> ...



Ero ultimo mesi fa  che rimonta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

Diciannovesima giornata di Fantapronostici

tanti Big Match

Marsiglia-Bastia
Ajaccio-Rennes
Brema-Dortmund
Norimberga-Bayern
Liverpool-Arsenal
Napoli-Milan
Real Madrid-Villareal
Monaco-PSG
Lazio-Roma
Benfica-Sporting Lisbona

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Marsiglia-Bastia 3-2
Ajaccio-Rennes 1-1
Brema-Dortmund 2-2
Norimberga-Bayern 0-3
Liverpool-Arsenal 1-2
Napoli-Milan 3-1
Real Madrid-Villareal 2-1
Monaco-PSG 1-1
Lazio-Roma 0-2
Benfica-Sporting Lisbona 2-0


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Febbraio 2014)

Marsiglia-Bastia 2-0
Ajaccio-Rennes 1-3
Brema-Dortmund 0-2
Norimberga-Bayern 0-3
Liverpool-Arsenal 1-1
Napoli-Milan 2-2
Real Madrid-Villareal 3-1
Monaco-PSG 2-1
Lazio-Roma 2-2
Benfica-Sporting Lisbona 2-1


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Marsiglia-Bastia 2-0
Ajaccio-Rennes 1-1
Brema-Dortmund 0-2
Norimberga-Bayern 0-1
Liverpool-Arsenal 3-2
Napoli-Milan 3-1
Real Madrid-Villareal 3-1
Monaco-PSG 1-2
Lazio-Roma 1-1
Benfica-Sporting Lisbona 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

Marsiglia-Bastia 1-2
Ajaccio-Rennes 1-1
Brema-Dortmund 1-3
Norimberga-Bayern 1-4
Liverpool-Arsenal 2-2
Napoli-Milan 3-2
Real Madrid-Villareal 4-0
Monaco-PSG 1-3
Lazio-Roma 2-3
Benfica-Sporting Lisbona 1-2


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Marsiglia-Bastia 0-0
Ajaccio-Rennes 0-2
Brema-Dortmund 1-3
Norimberga-Bayern 0-3
Liverpool-Arsenal 3-1
Napoli-Milan 1-2
Real Madrid-Villareal 3-1
Monaco-PSG 1-2
Lazio-Roma 0-2
Benfica-Sporting Lisbona 1-0


----------



## juventino (8 Febbraio 2014)

Marsiglia-Bastia 1-0
Ajaccio-Rennes 0-2
Brema-Dortmund 1-2
Norimberga-Bayern 0-2
Liverpool-Arsenal 1-2
Napoli-Milan 2-1
Real Madrid-Villareal 4-2
Monaco-PSG 1-0
Lazio-Roma 1-1
Benfica-Sporting Lisbona 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2014)

Marsiglia-Bastia 3-0
Ajaccio-Rennes 1-1
Brema-Dortmund 1-3
Norimberga-Bayern 0-4
Liverpool-Arsenal 1-2
Napoli-Milan 3-0
Real Madrid-Villareal 3-1
Monaco-PSG 1-3
Lazio-Roma 0-3
Benfica-Sporting Lisbona 1-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Marsiglia-Bastia 2-0
Ajaccio-Rennes 1-0
Brema-Dortmund 0-3
Norimberga-Bayern 0-3
Liverpool-Arsenal 2-1
Napoli-Milan 2-2
Real Madrid-Villareal 3-0
Monaco-PSG 2-1
Lazio-Roma 1-2
Benfica-Sporting Lisbona 2-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Febbraio 2014)

9 punti  Ancora rimonta


----------



## Milo (10 Febbraio 2014)

deve sempre giocare il benfica...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> deve sempre giocare il benfica...



già...non capisco perchè giocano martedì


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> deve sempre giocare il benfica...



Penso salti, è stata posticipata.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già...non capisco perchè giocano martedì



Ti ho superato, saluti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2014)

gioca martedì che vogliamo fa?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ti ho superato, saluti



mo faccio un complotto contro di te come avevo fatto con Ang


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mo faccio un complotto contro di te come avevo fatto con Ang



Non servirà, sono troppo forte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non servirà, sono troppo forte



fra un po' torni ultimo tranquillo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ma quindi si aspetta il Benfica stasera?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Marsiglia-Bastia 3-2
> Ajaccio-Rennes 1-1
> Brema-Dortmund 2-2
> Norimberga-Bayern 0-3
> ...



12 punti  fai sta classifica @Fabry Cekko


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] ti aiuto un po a contare, io ho fatto 9 punti, balo 8 e ang 12..i primi 3 in un punto, mamma mia che campionato..


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Darren 6
fabry 4
milo 5
juventino 10

fabry ti ho rubato il lavoro oggi, fai almeno la classifica va


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Darren 6
> fabry 4
> milo 5
> juventino 10
> ...



ahahahahah grazie mille superdì

Classifica

Balotelli 160
Angstgegner 160
Superdinho 159
Ronaldinho_89 147
Fabry Cekko 140
Juventino 138
Milo 136
Hammer 125
Darren 112
PippoInzaghi92 100

il primo posto è combattutissimo, mentre sto Ronaldinho bisogna guardarlo bene...


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sono sempre sul podio 
L'importante è che non vinca quel buffone di [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono sempre sul podio
> L'importante è che non vinca quel buffone di [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]



cavolo ero contento perchè ho avvicinato il primo posto ma allo stesso tempo ho perso una posizione..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono sempre sul podio
> L'importante è che non vinca quel buffone di [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]



-13 ce la posso fare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Classifica
> 
> 
> Angstgegner 66
> ...



Questa era la classifica mesi fa...ero a -40..ora a -13


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Questa era la classifica mesi fa...ero a -40..ora a -13



Nel 2014 hai fatto più punti di tutti (cit.)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nel 2014 hai fatto più punti di tutti (cit.)



 e ora vado a vincere lo scudo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Questa era la classifica mesi fa...ero a -40..ora a -13



anch'io ho fatto una bella rimonta...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2014)

ventesima giornata di Fantapronostici

approfitto per dirvi che lunedì faremo la Champions League! Aprirò un Topic nuovo sulle 8 partite e la classifica ovviamente è apparte...sempre se siete d'accordo ovviamente

tornando al campionato metto le prime 2 partite che giocano stasera, se qualcuno non fa in tempo ne metto 2 di riserva
le altre giocano tutte sabato

PSG-Valenciennes
Milan-Bologna
Bastia-Monaco
Lorient-Tolosa
Fiorentina-Inter
Bayern-Friburgo
Leverkusen-Shalke
Latina-Cittadella
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid
Barcellona-Vallecano

per chi non fa in tempo per PSV-Valenciennes e Milan-Bologna mette
Dortmund-Francoforte
Villareal-Celta Vigo

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ventesima giornata di Fantapronostici
> 
> approfitto per dirvi che lunedì faremo la Champions League! Aprirò un Topic nuovo sulle 8 partite e la classifica ovviamente è apparte...sempre se siete d'accordo ovviamente
> 
> ...



Ma chi va in Champions?


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

PSG-Valenciennes 2-0
Milan-Bologna 2-1
Bastia-Monaco 0-1
Lorient-Tolosa 1-0
Fiorentina-Inter 1-0
Bayern-Friburgo 2-0
Leverkusen-Shalke 1-3
Latina-Cittadella 1-0
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid 2-0
Barcellona-Vallecano 4-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ventesima giornata di Fantapronostici
> 
> approfitto per dirvi che lunedì faremo la Champions League! Aprirò un Topic nuovo sulle 8 partite e la classifica ovviamente è apparte...sempre se siete d'accordo ovviamente
> 
> ...



PSG-Valenciennes 4-0
Milan-Bologna 2-0
Bastia-Monaco 0-2
Lorient-Tolosa 2-2
Fiorentina-Inter 3-1
Bayern-Friburgo 4-0
Leverkusen-Shalke 1-2
Latina-Cittadella 2-0
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid 3-1
Barcellona-Vallecano 5-0


----------



## Milo (14 Febbraio 2014)

PSG-Valenciennes 3-0
Milan-Bologna 3-1
Bastia-Monaco 0-2
Lorient-Tolosa 1-0
Fiorentina-Inter 0-0
Bayern-Friburgo 3-0
Leverkusen-Shalke 1-1
Latina-Cittadella 0-0
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid 2-0
Barcellona-Vallecano 4-0

ok per la champions


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2014)

PSG-Valenciennes 4-0
Milan-Bologna 3-0
Bastia-Monaco 0-2
Lorient-Tolosa 1-1
Fiorentina-Inter 2-2
Bayern-Friburgo 3-0
Leverkusen-Shalke 2-1
Latina-Cittadella 1-0
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid 2-0
Barcellona-Vallecano 4-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi va in Champions?



tutti e 10


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2014)

PSG-Valenciennes 3-0
Milan-Bologna 3-0
Bastia-Monaco 1-2
Lorient-Tolosa 1-1
Fiorentina-Inter 3-1
Bayern-Friburgo 3-0
Leverkusen-Shalke 2-2
Latina-Cittadella 2-1
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid 2-1
Barcellona-Vallecano 2-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tutti e 10



Tanto vinco io!


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2014)

PSG-Valenciennes 3-0
Milan-Bologna 2-0
Bastia-Monaco 1-2
Lorient-Tolosa 2-1
Fiorentina-Inter 2-1
Bayern-Friburgo 5-0
Leverkusen-Schalke 3-1
Latina-Cittadella 2-0
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid 3-0
Barcellona-Vallecano 4-1


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

PSG-Valenciennes 3-0
Milan-Bologna 2-1
Bastia-Monaco 1-2
Lorient-Tolosa 1-1
Fiorentina-Inter 1-0
Bayern-Friburgo 3-0
Leverkusen-Shalke 2-2
Latina-Cittadella 1-0
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid 2-0
Barcellona-Vallecano 5-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tanto vinco io!



a te, te devo tenè d'occhio


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

PSG-Valenciennes 3-0
Milan-Bologna 2-0
Bastia-Monaco 0-2
Lorient-Tolosa 1-1
Fiorentina-Inter 2-0
Bayern-Friburgo 4-0
Leverkusen-Shalke 1-2
Latina-Cittadella 2-0
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid 2-0
Barcellona-Vallecano 4-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2014)

Non mi era arrivata la citazione 

Dortmund-Francoforte 3-0
Villareal-Celta Vigo 2-0
Bastia-Monaco 1-3
Lorient-Tolosa 0-0
Fiorentina-Inter 1-2
Bayern-Friburgo 4-0
Leverkusen-Shalke 1-2
Latina-Cittadella 1-1
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid 3-0
Barcellona-Vallecano 5-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> PSG-Valenciennes 4-0
> Milan-Bologna 2-0
> *Bastia-Monaco 0-2*
> Lorient-Tolosa 2-2
> ...



Mamma mia, faccio millanta punti sta settimana   @Fabry cekko


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, faccio millanta punti sta settimana   @Fabry cekko



tanto in Champions le sbaglierai tutte


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ben 14 punti


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ben 14 punti



io 16 punti, mi sa che ho fatto il record a sto giro..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer10
Milo10
Darren11
Io9
Ang11
Juventino11
Balo15


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2014)

Classifica

Balotelli 175
Superdinho 175
Angstgegner 171
Ronaldinho_89 161
Fabry Cekko 149
Juventino 149
Milo 146
Hammer 135
Darren 123
PippoInzaghi92 100


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Febbraio 2014)

- 8 dal 3 posto  la rimonta prosegue!


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]

E' la prima volta che controllo il punteggio e mi imbrogli, anvedi 'sto 'nfame  
160 + 11 = 171


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
> 
> E' la prima volta che controllo il punteggio e mi imbrogli, anvedi 'sto 'nfame
> 160 + 11 = 171



lol scusa Ang l'ho calcolato con mio cugino affianco che rompeva e mio padre che mi rompeva dicendomi che ha fatto il Latina xD, quasi mai mi sbaglio


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol scusa Ang l'ho calcolato con mio cugino affianco che rompeva e mio padre che mi rompeva dicendomi che ha fatto il Latina xD, quasi mai mi sbaglio



Ma quale scusa, tranquillo, io scherzo sempre


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Febbraio 2014)

@Fabry Cekko su su allora? che devo recuperare sti 10 punti ad [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2014)

Giocano tutti Domenica...questa volta niente squadroni

Nantes-Rennes
Lilla-Lione
Francoforte-Brema
Newcastle-Aston Villa
Norwich-Tottenham
Livorno-Verona
Chievo-Catania
Inter-Cagliari
Utrecht-Groningen
Vallecano-Siviglia

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 2-0
Lilla-Lione 1-0
Francoforte-Brema 2-3
Newcastle-Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich-Tottenham 1-2
Livorno-Verona 2-1
Chievo-Catania 1-2
Inter-Cagliari 2-0
Utrecht-Groningen 3-1
Vallecano-Siviglia 1-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 1-2
Lilla-Lione 2-2
Francoforte-Brema 1-0
Newcastle-Aston Villa 2-0
Norwich-Tottenham 0-2
Livorno-Verona 1-4
Chievo-Catania 2-1
Inter-Cagliari 2-0
Utrecht-Groningen 3-2
Vallecano-Siviglia 0-2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 2-0
Lilla-Lione 1-0
Francoforte-Brema 1-3
Newcastle-Aston Villa 2-2
Norwich-Tottenham 2-1
Livorno-Verona 1-1
Chievo-Catania 1-0
Inter-Cagliari 3-0
Utrecht-Groningen 3-3
Vallecano-Siviglia 0-2


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 1-1
Lilla-Lione 2-1
Francoforte-Brema 1-1
Newcastle-Aston Villa 2-0
Norwich-Tottenham 2-2
Livorno-Verona 3-1
Chievo-Catania 1-0
Inter-Cagliari 1-0
Utrecht-Groningen 3-0
Vallecano-Siviglia 0-2


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 0-1
Lilla-Lione 0-2
Francoforte-Brema 0-1
Newcastle-Aston Villa 1-1
Norwich-Tottenham 0-1
Livorno-Verona 0-0
Chievo-Catania 0-0
Inter-Cagliari 1-0
Utrecht-Groningen 0-0
Vallecano-Siviglia 0-1


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 1-1
Lilla-Lione 1-0
Francoforte-Brema 1-2
Newcastle-Aston Villa 1-0
Norwich-Tottenham 2-0
Livorno-Verona 0-1
Chievo-Catania 1-1
Inter-Cagliari 3-1
Utrecht-Groningen 1-1
Vallecano-Siviglia 0-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 1-1
Lilla-Lione1-3
Francoforte -Brema 0-2
Newcastle-Aston Villa 2-1
Norwich-Tottenham 0-3
Livorno-Verona 1-1
Chievo-Catania0-0
Inter -Cagliari 3-1
Utrecht-Groningen 2-0
Vallecano-Siviglia1-3


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 0-1
Lilla-Lione 2-1
Francoforte-Brema 1-1
Newcastle-Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich-Tottenham 0-2
Livorno-Verona 2-0
Chievo-Catania 1-1
Inter-Cagliari 3-0
Utrecht-Groningen 3-2
Vallecano-Siviglia 1-2



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> @Fabry Cekko su su allora? che devo recuperare sti 10 punti ad [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]


Ti faccio arrivare davanti altrimenti ti lagni fino al 3000


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 2-1
Lilla-Lione 1-1
Francoforte-Brema 0-2
Newcastle-Aston Villa 2-0
Norwich-Tottenham 0-2
Livorno-Verona 0-2
Chievo-Catania 1-2
Inter-Cagliari 1-2
Utrecht-Groningen 1-0
Vallecano-Siviglia 0-3


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Nantes-Rennes 2-1
Lilla-Lione 1-1
Francoforte-Brema 1-3
Newcastle-Aston Villa 3-0
Norwich-Tottenham 0-2
Livorno-Verona 2-1
Chievo-Catania 1-0
Inter-Cagliari 2-0
Utrecht-Groningen 2-1
Vallecano-Siviglia 1-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2014)

io2
darren6
ronaldinho3 a fenomeno torna ultimo va xD
juventino4
milo4
hammer8 minghia
balo3
ang4
superdinho6
pippo3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2014)

l'avevo detto che ti facevo perdere punti Ronaldì...Superdinho vola primo e juventino mi sorpassa
Classifica

Superdinho 181
Balotelli 178
Angstgegner 175
Ronaldinho_89 164
Juventino 153
Fabry Cekko 151
Milo 150
Hammer 143
Darren 129
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Febbraio 2014)

Io e Balotelli siamo sempre stati sul podio da inizio campionato, direi che ci meritiamo la posizione che abbiamo molto di più di un [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] qualsiasi


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2014)

vinceremo vinceremo, vinceremo il tricolor


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Inetti  La giornata storta capita a tutti


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'avevo detto che ti facevo perdere punti Ronaldì...Superdinho vola primo e juventino mi sorpassa
> Classifica
> 
> Superdinho 181
> ...



Mannaggia vice campione al momento grrr superdinho mannaggia a te


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2014)

basta che non vince Ronaldinho che avrà linkato il topic a tutta Napoli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2014)

tutte Domenica tranne Roma-Inter

Ajaccio-Lilla
PSG-Marsiglia
Francoforte-Stoccarda
Aston Villa-Norwich
Tottenham-Cardiff
Roma-Inter
Fiorentina-Lazio
Milan-Juventus
Feyenoord-Ajax
Atletico-Real Madrid

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ajaccio-Lilla 1-1
PSG-Marsiglia 5-0
Francoforte-Stoccarda 1-2
Aston Villa-Norwich 2-0
Tottenham-Cardiff 1-0
Roma-Inter 2-0
Fiorentina-Lazio 1-1
Milan-Juventus 2-1
Feyenoord-Ajax 2-0
Atletico-Real Madrid 0-3


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ajaccio-Lilla 1-1
PSG-Marsiglia 2-0
Francoforte-Stoccarda 1-0
Aston Villa-Norwich 1-0
Tottenham-Cardiff 3-1
Roma-Inter 1-0
Fiorentina-Lazio 3-0
Milan-Juventus 1-2
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-0
Atletico-Real Madrid


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ajaccio-Lilla 0-2
PSG-Marsiglia 2-1
Francoforte-Stoccarda 1-1
Aston Villa-Norwich 2-0
Tottenham-Cardiff 3-1
Roma-Inter 3-0
Fiorentina-Lazio 2-2
Milan-Juventus 2-1
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-0
Atletico-Real Madrid 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ajaccio-Lilla 1-1
PSG-Marsiglia 3-1
Francoforte-Stoccarda 1-1
Aston Villa-Norwich 1-0
Tottenham-Cardiff 3-0
Roma-Inter 1-2
Fiorentina-Lazio 2-1
Milan-Juventus 0-3
Feyenoord-Ajax 2-1
Atletico-Real Madrid 1-3


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ajaccio-Lilla 1-2
PSG-Marsiglia 3-0
Francoforte-Stoccarda 1-2
Aston Villa-Norwich 2-2
Tottenham-Cardiff 3-1
Roma-Inter 1-1
Fiorentina-Lazio 2-0
Milan-Juventus 1-2
Feyenoord-Ajax 3-2
Atletico-Real Madrid 1-4


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ajaccio-Lilla 0-2
PSG-Marsiglia 3-0
Francoforte-Stoccarda 2-0
Aston Villa-Norwich 1-1
Tottenham-Cardiff 2-0
Roma-Inter 2-0
Fiorentina-Lazio 1-0
Milan-Juventus 1-0
Feyenoord-Ajax 0-1
Atletico-Real Madrid 0-2


----------



## juventino (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ajaccio-Lilla 1-2
PSG-Marsiglia 3-1
Francoforte-Stoccarda 2-2
Aston Villa-Norwich 1-0
Tottenham-Cardiff 2-1
Roma-Inter 2-0
Fiorentina-Lazio 1-0
Milan-Juventus 1-1
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-2
Atletico-Real Madrid 0-3


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ajaccio-Lilla 0-1
PSG-Marsiglia 4-1
Francoforte-Stoccarda 2-0
Aston Villa-Norwich 1-0
Tottenham-Cardiff 3-2
Roma-Inter 2-0
Fiorentina-Lazio 3-1 
Milan-Juventus 0-2
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-1
Atletico-Real Madrid 1-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Marzo 2014)

Ajaccio-Lilla 1-0
PSG-Marsiglia 2-0
Francoforte-Stoccarda 1-2
Aston Villa-Norwich 1-0
Tottenham-Cardiff 2-0
Roma-Inter 2-1
Fiorentina-Lazio 2-0
Milan-Juventus 1-0
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-2
Atletico-Real Madrid 0-2


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Milan-Juventus 0-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

io5
hammer7
darren4
maggie4
ronaldinho4 (sei solo chiacchiere e distintivo xD)
milo5
juventino7
ang8
superdinho8


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

superdinho ancora prima si è salvato azzeccando 2 partite xD, ang torna da prepotente e ronaldinho si sta rivelando un bluff

Classifica
Superdinho 189
Angstgegner 183
MaggieCloun 182
Ronaldinho_89 168
Juventino 160
Fabry Cekko 156
Milo 155
Hammer 150
Darren 133
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> superdinho ancora prima si è salvato azzeccando 2 partite xD, ang torna da prepotente e ronaldinho si sta rivelando un bluff
> 
> Classifica
> Superdinho 189
> ...



Due settimane deludenti non cancellano la mia grande rimonta  Ci credo ancora alla vittoria finale!


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Marzo 2014)

Sinceramente avrei preferito sbagliata l'unica partita di cui ho indovinato il risultato esatto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2014)

giocano tutti domenica...quasi tutta la Serie A

Lilla-Montpellier
Friburgo-Dortmund
Juventus-Fiorentina
Bologna-Sassuolo
Parma-Verona
Sampdoria-Livorno
Lazio-Atalanta
Inter-Torino
Napoli-Roma
Real Madrid-Levante

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Hammer (8 Marzo 2014)

Lilla-Montpellier 1-0
Friburgo-Dortmund 1-1
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-0
Bologna-Sassuolo 1-0
Parma-Verona 1-2
Sampdoria-Livorno 1-0
Lazio-Atalanta 1-1
Inter-Torino 3-0
Napoli-Fiorentina 2-0
Real Madrid-Levante 4-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Marzo 2014)

Lilla-Montpellier 2-1
Friburgo-Dortmund 1-2
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-2
Bologna-Sassuolo 1-2
Parma-Verona 1-3
Sampdoria-Livorno 2-0
Lazio-Atalanta 2-1
Inter-Torino 3-1
Napoli-Roma 2-1
Real Madrid-Levante 5-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Marzo 2014)

Copiate e incollate come le pecore  E' Napoli-Roma non Napoli-Fiorentina


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Copiate e incollate come le pecore  E' Napoli-Roma non Napoli-Fiorentina



 ho corretto

Lilla-Montpellier 1-0
Friburgo-Dortmund 1-3
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-1
Bologna-Sassuolo 1-2
Parma-Verona 2-2
Sampdoria-Livorno 1-1
Lazio-Atalanta 1-0
Inter-Torino 1-1
Napoli-Roma 1-2
Real Madrid-Levante 5-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ho corretto
> 
> Lilla-Montpellier 1-0
> Friburgo-Dortmund 1-3
> ...



Il giorno del Sorpasso


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2014)

Lilla-Montpellier 1-1
Friburgo-Dortmund 1-3
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-0
Bologna-Sassuolo 1-1
Parma-Verona 1-1
Sampdoria-Livorno 0-0
Lazio-Atalanta 2-0
Inter-Torino 3-0
Napoli-Roma 2-2
Real Madrid-Levante 4-0


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Marzo 2014)

Lilla-Montpellier 2-0
Friburgo-Dortmund 1-3
Juventus-Fiorentina 3-0
Bologna-Sassuolo 1-2
Parma-Verona 3-1
Sampdoria-Livorno 2-0
Lazio-Atalanta 2-1
Inter-Torino 1-0
Napoli-Roma 2-2
Real Madrid-Levante 5-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2014)

Lilla-Montpellier 3-1
Friburgo-Dortmund 0-3
Juventus-Fiorentina 1-1
Bologna-Sassuolo 2-1
Parma-Verona 2-2
Sampdoria-Livorno 1-0
Lazio-Atalanta 1-0
Inter-Torino 1-1
Napoli-Roma 3-1
Real Madrid-Levante 5-0


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2014)

Lilla-Montpellier 0-1
Friburgo-Dortmund 0-3
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-2
Bologna-Sassuolo 0-0
Parma-Verona 1-1
Sampdoria-Livorno 1-0
Lazio-Atalanta 1-0
Inter-Torino 0-0
Napoli-Roma 1-2
Real Madrid-Levante 4-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Marzo 2014)

Lilla-Montpellier 1-0
Friburgo-Dortmund 0-2
Juventus-Fiorentina 1-1
Bologna-Sassuolo 1-1
Parma-Verona 2-0
Sampdoria-Livorno 2-0
Lazio-Atalanta 2-0
Inter-Torino 1-2
Napoli-Roma 1-2
Real Madrid-Levante 4-0


----------



## juventino (9 Marzo 2014)

Lilla-Montpellier 1-0
Friburgo-Dortmund 1-3
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-0
Bologna-Sassuolo 1-0
Parma-Verona 2-0
Sampdoria-Livorno 1-1
Lazio-Atalanta 1-0
Inter-Torino 0-0
Napoli-Roma 3-1
Real Madrid-Levante 5-0


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Marzo 2014)

11 punti, [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 6 
Tornatene a -20, pagliaccio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2014)

Hammer6
Superdinho8
Juventino8
io4
Milo4
darren5
maggie4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2014)

Classifica
Superdinho 197
Angstgegner 194
MaggieCloun 186
Ronaldinho_89 174
Juventino 168
Fabry Cekko 160
Milo 159
Hammer 156
Darren 138
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> 11 punti, [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 6
> Tornatene a -20, pagliaccio



hai ridotto il distacco, gli altri stanno tutti rallentando, tu sei l'unico che non molli un centimetro..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Marzo 2014)

Dio che nervi, devo fare il 3 posto a questo punto!


----------



## Milo (15 Marzo 2014)

niente pronostici?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2014)

torniamo con tutte grandi squadre

Lione-Monaco
PSG-St.Etienne
Manchester United-Liverpool
Tottenham-Arsenal
Milan-Parma
Fiorentina-Chievo
Genoa-Juventus
Feyenoord-Heerenveen
Breda-Ajax
Barcellona-Osasuna

[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2014)

Lione-Monaco 1-1
PSG-St.Etienne 4-0
Manchester United-Liverpool 0-2
Tottenham-Arsenal 2-1
Milan-Parma 2-1
Fiorentina-Chievo 0-0
Genoa-Juventus 0-2
Feyenoord-Heerenveen 3-0
Breda-Ajax 1-2
Barcellona-Osasuna 3-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2014)

Lione-Monaco 1-1
PSG-St.Etienne 3-0
Manchester United-Liverpool 1-2
Tottenham-Arsenal 1-3
Milan-Parma 0-2
Fiorentina-Chievo 2-0
Genoa-Juventus 1-3
Feyenoord-Heerenveen 1-0
Breda-Ajax 0-2
Barcellona-Osasuna 2-0


----------



## Hammer (15 Marzo 2014)

Lione-Monaco 1-2
PSG-St.Etienne 2-0
Manchester United-Liverpool 2-2
Tottenham-Arsenal 1-0
Milan-Parma 2-0
Fiorentina-Chievo 1-1
Genoa-Juventus 1-3
Feyenoord-Heerenveen 2-0
Breda-Ajax 1-1
Barcellona-Osasuna 1-0


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Marzo 2014)

Lione-Monaco 1-2
PSG-St.Etienne 3-1
Manchester United-Liverpool 1-2
Tottenham-Arsenal 0-1
Milan-Parma 2-0
Fiorentina-Chievo 1-0
Genoa-Juventus 0-2
Feyenoord-Heerenveen 2-2
Breda-Ajax 0-2
Barcellona-Osasuna 3-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Marzo 2014)

Lione-Monaco 2-1
PSG-St.Etienne 3-0
Manchester United-Liverpool 1-1
Tottenham-Arsenal 1-0
Milan-Parma 1-1
Fiorentina-Chievo 2-0
Genoa-Juventus 0-3
Feyenoord-Heerenveen 2-2
Breda-Ajax 1-4
Barcellona-Osasuna 5-0


----------



## Milo (15 Marzo 2014)

Lione-Monaco 0-2
PSG-St.Etienne 2-0
Manchester United-Liverpool 0-2
Tottenham-Arsenal 0-1
Milan-Parma 1-1
Fiorentina-Chievo 2-0
Genoa-Juventus 0-3
Feyenoord-Heerenveen 2-1
Breda-Ajax 0-2
Barcellona-Osasuna 3-0


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Marzo 2014)

Lione-Monaco 1-0
PSG-St.Etienne 3-0
Manchester United-Liverpool 2-1
Tottenham-Arsenal 0-1
Milan-Parma 2-1
Fiorentina-Chievo 2-0
Genoa-Juventus 0-2
Feyenoord-Heerenveen 2-2
Breda-Ajax 1-3
Barcellona-Osasuna 5-1


----------



## juventino (16 Marzo 2014)

Lione-Monaco 1-2
PSG-St.Etienne 2-0
Manchester United-Liverpool 2-2
Tottenham-Arsenal 1-0
Milan-Parma 0-2
Fiorentina-Chievo 2-1
Genoa-Juventus 1-1
Feyenoord-Heerenveen 2-0
Breda-Ajax 1-2
Barcellona-Osasuna 3-1


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]

Ma come dove siamo cazo? Cosa è diventato il fantapronostico, una giungla cazo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2014)

io5
maggie8
hammer10
darren9
ronaldinho4
milo12
ang7
juventino10


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
> 
> Ma come dove siamo cazo? Cosa è diventato il fantapronostico, una giungla cazo?



ahah mi ero proprio dimenticato

e tu ritorni primo


Classifica
Angstgegner 201
Superdinho 197
MaggieCloun 194
Ronaldinho_89 178
Juventino 178
Milo 171
Hammer 166
Fabry Cekko 165
Darren 147
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Marzo 2014)

Assurdo, perdo ancora terreno


----------



## Milo (19 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io5
> maggie8
> hammer10
> darren9
> ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2014)

che sono scemo..mi sono dimenticato sta settimana e perdo il primo posto


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che sono scemo..mi sono dimenticato sta settimana e perdo il primo posto



Ma che scemo furbo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

tutte domenica

Monaco-Lilla
Norimberga-Francoforte
Tottenham-Southampton
Parma-Genoa
Napoli-Fiorentina
Bologna-Cagliari
Lazio-Milan
Catania-Juventus
Betis-Atletico
Real Madrid-Barcellona

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Hammer (22 Marzo 2014)

Monaco-Lilla 1-0
Norimberga-Francoforte 1-1
Tottenham-Southampton 2-0
Parma-Genoa 1-2
Napoli-Fiorentina 2-0
Bologna-Cagliari 1-1
Lazio-Milan 1-2
Catania-Juventus 1-3
Betis-Atletico 1-1
Real Madrid-Barcellona 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

Monaco-Lilla 2-1
Norimberga-Francoforte 1-1
Tottenham-Southampton 2-1
Parma-Genoa 3-0
Napoli-Fiorentina 3-1
Bologna-Cagliari 0-0
Lazio-Milan 2-2
Catania-Juventus 2-1
Betis-Atletico 1-1
Real Madrid-Barcellona 3-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Marzo 2014)

Monaco-Lilla 2-0
Norimberga-Francoforte 1-1
Tottenham-Southampton 2-0
Parma-Genoa 2-1
Napoli-Fiorentina 1-1
Bologna-Cagliari 1-1
Lazio-Milan 1-1
Catania-Juventus 1-4
Betis-Atletico 0-2
Real Madrid-Barcellona 1-2


----------



## Milo (22 Marzo 2014)

Monaco-Lilla 2-0
Norimberga-Francoforte 1-2
Tottenham-Southampton 2-0
Parma-Genoa 1-0
Napoli-Fiorentina 1-1
Bologna-Cagliari 0-1
Lazio-Milan 0-1
Catania-Juventus 0-2
Betis-Atletico 0-3
Real Madrid-Barcellona 0-0


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Marzo 2014)

Monaco-Lilla 2-0
Norimberga-Francoforte 1-2
Tottenham-Southampton 2-0
Parma-Genoa 0-0
Napoli-Fiorentina 3-2
Bologna-Cagliari 1-1
Lazio-Milan 1-0
Catania-Juventus 1-4
Betis-Atletico 0-3
Real Madrid-Barcellona 2-1



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che sono scemo..mi sono dimenticato sta settimana e perdo il primo posto


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2014)

Monaco-Lilla 1-0
Norimberga-Francoforte 1-1
Tottenham-Southampton 2-1
Parma-Genoa 1-0
Napoli-Fiorentina 2-1
Bologna-Cagliari 2-2
Lazio-Milan 1-0
Catania-Juventus 1-2
Betis-Atletico 1-3
Real Madrid-Barcellona 2-2


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2014)

Monaco-Lilla 2-0
Norimberga-Francoforte 1-2
Tottenham-Southampton 2-0
Parma-Genoa 2-0
Napoli-Fiorentina 2-0
Bologna-Cagliari 1-1
Lazio-Milan 1-2
Catania-Juventus 0-3
Betis-Atletico 0-2
Real Madrid-Barcellona 3-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2014)

Monaco-Lilla 1-0
Norimberga-Francoforte 0-0
Tottenham-Southampton 2-0
Parma-Genoa 1-1
Napoli-Fiorentina 2-1
Bologna-Cagliari 0-0
Lazio-Milan 2-0
Catania-Juventus 0-4
Betis-Atletico 1-3
Real Madrid-Barcellona 3-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2014)

Monaco-Lilla 2-1
Norimberga-Francoforte 1-1
Tottenham-Southampton 3-1
Parma-Genoa 2-2
Napoli-Fiorentina 2-0
Bologna-Cagliari 1-0
Lazio-Milan 3-1
Catania-Juventus 0-1
Betis-Atletico 0-2
Real Madrid-Barcellona 1-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Marzo 2014)

9 punti e andiamo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2014)

hammer2
io2
milo4
ang4
juventino3
dinho6
maggie3
darren11


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2014)

Classifica
Angstgegner 205
Superdinho 203
MaggieCloun 197
Ronaldinho_89 187
Juventino 181
Milo 175
Hammer 168
Fabry Cekko 167
Darren 158
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Marzo 2014)

Ritorno


----------



## Milo (25 Marzo 2014)

per oggi e domani nada?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2014)

facciamo tutta la serie a di domani più 2 spagnole

Atalanta-Livorno
Cagliari-Verona
Catania-Napoli
Chievo-Bologna
Fiorentina-Milan
Genoa-Lazio
Juventus-Parma
Sassuolo-Sampdoria
Barcellona-Celta Vigo
Siviglia-Real Madrid

[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] ormai partecipi solo alla Champions? Chiedo perchè sono 2-3 volte che non posti...dimmelo così ti cito solo sull'altro topic
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2014)

Atalanta-Livorno 2-1
Cagliari-Verona 1-0
Catania-Napoli 2-1
Chievo-Bologna 3-2 
Fiorentina-Milan 3-1
Genoa-Lazio 1-1
Juventus-Parma 1-0
Sassuolo-Sampdoria 2-2
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 4-0
Siviglia-Real Madrid 0-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Marzo 2014)

Atalanta-Livorno 2-2
Cagliari-Verona 2-1
Catania-Napoli 1-2
Chievo-Bologna 0-0
Fiorentina-Milan 3-1
Genoa-Lazio 3-2
Juventus-Parma 3-0
Sassuolo-Sampdoria 1-2
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 5-0
Siviglia-Real Madrid 1-4


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Marzo 2014)

Atalanta-Livorno 2-0
Cagliari-Verona 1-1
Catania-Napoli 1-3
Chievo-Bologna 0-0
Fiorentina-Milan 4-1
Genoa-Lazio 2-1
Juventus-Parma 2-0
Sassuolo-Sampdoria 0-1
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 4-0
Siviglia-Real Madrid 1-2


----------



## juventino (25 Marzo 2014)

Atalanta-Livorno 2-1
Cagliari-Verona 1-0
Catania-Napoli 1-3
Chievo-Bologna 1-1
Fiorentina-Milan 1-0
Genoa-Lazio 1-1
Juventus-Parma 2-1
Sassuolo-Sampdoria 2-1
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 4-0
Siviglia-Real Madrid 1-3


----------



## Milo (25 Marzo 2014)

Atalanta-Livorno 1-0
Cagliari-Verona 1-0
Catania-Napoli 0-2
Chievo-Bologna 0-0
Fiorentina-Milan 0-0
Genoa-Lazio 1-0
Juventus-Parma 2-0
Sassuolo-Sampdoria 0-1
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 3-0
Siviglia-Real Madrid 0-3


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Marzo 2014)

Atalanta-Livorno 1-1
Cagliari-Verona 0-0
Catania-Napoli 0-3
Chievo-Bologna 1-0
Fiorentina-Milan 3-0
Genoa-Lazio 1-3
Juventus-Parma 2-0
Sassuolo-Sampdoria 1-1
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 3-0
Siviglia-Real Madrid 1-3


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2014)

Atalanta-Livorno 2-1
Cagliari-Verona 1-1
Catania-Napoli 0-2
Chievo-Bologna 1-1
Fiorentina-Milan 3-1
Genoa-Lazio 1-2
Juventus-Parma 2-2
Sassuolo-Sampdoria 1-0
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 3-0
Siviglia-Real Madrid 0-4


----------



## Hammer (25 Marzo 2014)

Atalanta-Livorno 1-0
Cagliari-Verona 1-0
Catania-Napoli 1-2
Chievo-Bologna 0-0
Fiorentina-Milan 1-0
Genoa-Lazio 1-0
Juventus-Parma 3-0
Sassuolo-Sampdoria 1-2
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 3-0
Siviglia-Real Madrid 1-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Marzo 2014)

Atalanta-Livorno 1-1
Cagliari-Verona 2-1
Catania-Napoli 0-3
Chievo-Bologna 1-2
Fiorentina-Milan 0-2
Genoa-Lazio 1-1
Juventus-Parma 2-1
Sassuolo-Sampdoria 1-0
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 4-0
Siviglia-Real Madrid 0-2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Marzo 2014)

8 punti


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 8 punti



8 anch'io 
Il Real sta perdendo a Siviglia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2014)

io6
Ang6
Ronaldinho8
juventino11
Milo11
Maggie6
Darren7
Hammer13
Superdinho9


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2014)

Io una volta ero quarto ora sono penultimo...Superdinho torna primo

Classifica
Superdinho 212
Angstgegner 211
MaggieCloun 203
Ronaldinho_89 195
Juventino 192
Milo 186
Hammer 181
Fabry Cekko 173
Darren 165
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io una volta ero quarto ora sono penultimo...Superdinho torna primo
> 
> Classifica
> Superdinho 212
> ...



Assalto a [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]  Cristì ritieniti già superata


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Assalto a [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]  Cristì ritieniti già superata



Gaetà quando mi supererai di bannerò per giusta causa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2014)

Rennes-Bastia
Lilla-Guingamp
Hannover-Brema
Fulham-Everton
Liverpool-Tottenham
Sassuolo-Roma
Lazio-Parma
Sampdoria-Fiorentina
Napoli-Juventus

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] se partecipi ancora xd


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2014)

Rennes-Bastia 2-2
Lilla-Guingamp 1-0
Hannover-Brema 2-2
Fulham-Everton 2-2
Liverpool-Tottenham 4-1
Sassuolo-Roma 1-2
Lazio-Parma 0-0
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 1-0
Napoli-Juventus 3-2


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io una volta ero quarto ora sono penultimo...Superdinho torna primo
> 
> Classifica
> Superdinho 212
> ...



ma vieni, e pensare che ho saltato una giornata come un pollo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Marzo 2014)

Rennes-Bastia 1-0
Lilla-Guingamp 2-0
Hannover-Brema 2-1
Fulham-Everton 1-1
Liverpool-Tottenham 3-0
Sassuolo-Roma 0-2
Lazio-Parma 1-2
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 2-0
Napoli-Juventus 2-0


----------



## Milo (28 Marzo 2014)

Rennes-Bastia 0-0
Lilla-Guingamp 1-0
Hannover-Brema 0-1
Fulham-Everton 0-1
Liverpool-Tottenham 2-0
Sassuolo-Roma 0-2
Lazio-Parma 0-1
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 0-0
Napoli-Juventus 1-0


----------



## juventino (28 Marzo 2014)

Rennes-Bastia 1-1
Lilla-Guingamp 2-1
Hannover-Brema 2-2
Fulham-Everton 1-2
Liverpool-Tottenham 3-0
Sassuolo-Roma 1-2
Lazio-Parma 1-0
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 2-1
Napoli-Juventus 1-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

Rennes-Bastia 2-2
Lilla-Guingamp 2-0
Hannover-Brema 3-1
Fulham-Everton 1-2
Liverpool-Tottenham 3-0
Sassuolo-Roma 0-3
Lazio-Parma 1-2
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 2-1
Napoli-Juventus 3-1


----------



## Hammer (28 Marzo 2014)

Rennes-Bastia 1-1
Lilla-Guingamp 1-0
Hannover-Brema 1-0
Fulham-Everton 1-0
Liverpool-Tottenham 2-0
Sassuolo-Roma 1-3
Lazio-Parma 1-0
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 1-0
Napoli-Juventus 2-4


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Marzo 2014)

Rennes-Bastia 1-1
Lilla-Guingamp 2-0
Hannover-Brema 1-0
Fulham-Everton 1-3
Liverpool-Tottenham 4-2
Sassuolo-Roma 0-2
Lazio-Parma 2-1
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 1-1
Napoli-Juventus 2-2

Ormai [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] ha già vinto, complimenti a lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Marzo 2014)

Rennes-Bastia 1-1
Lilla-Guingamp 2-0
Hannover-Brema 1-1
Fulham-Everton 1-3
Liverpool-Tottenham 3-0
Sassuolo-Roma 1-3
Lazio-Parma 1-0
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 0-2
Napoli-Juventus 2-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

io6
superdinho9
milo13 doping
juventino5
ronaldinho5
hammer6
ang10
maggie7


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

Se finisce pari o fate a botte o vinco io...vedete quello che dovete fa

Classifica
Superdinho 221
Angstgegner 221
MaggieCloun 210
Ronaldinho_89 200
Milo 199
juventino 197
Hammer 187
Fabry Cekko 179
Darren 165
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION], nel caso in cui arrivassimo alla pari ti offro metà Saponara per l'altra metà del trofeo


----------



## Milo (31 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io6
> superdinho9
> milo13 doping
> juventino5
> ...



Uuuuuuu, ultimamente le sto azzeccando tutte!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Devo difendere il 4 posto e provare l'assalto al terzo!


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION], nel caso in cui arrivassimo alla pari ti offro metà Saponara per l'altra metà del trofeo



quindi tutto il trofeo vale un saponara??


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi tutto il trofeo vale un saponara??


 [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] qual è la cifra che ti toccherà sborsare per il vincitore?
Aspettiamo l'assegnone


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] qual è la cifra che ti toccherà sborsare per il vincitore?
> Aspettiamo l'assegnone



questo trofeo vale quanto la gioconda


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo trofeo vale quanto la gioconda



Portaci 200 milioni e il trofeo te lo lasciamo senza grossi problemi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] qual è la cifra che ti toccherà sborsare per il vincitore?
> Aspettiamo l'assegnone



scarico tutto sui piani alti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

li stiamo facendo praticamente 2 volte a settimana 

torniamo dopo tanto tempo con gli incontri di Sabato delle grandi squadre

PSG-Reims
Amburgo-Bayern
Dortmund-Wolfsburg
Manchester City-Southampton
Newcastle-Manchester United
Chelsea-Stoke
Inter-Bologna
Atletico Madrid-Villareal
Barcellona-Betis
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

PSG-Reims 1-0
Amburgo-Bayern 1-1
Dortmund-Wolfsburg 1-0
Manchester City-Southampton 4-0
Newcastle-Manchester United 2-1
Chelsea-Stoke 1-1
Inter-Bologna 2-0
Atletico Madrid-Villareal 1-1
Barcellona-Betis 3-1
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 1-2


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2014)

PSG-Reims 3-0
Amburgo-Bayern 1-2
Dortmund-Wolfsburg 2-2
Manchester City-Southampton 2-0
Newcastle-Manchester United 1-1
Chelsea-Stoke 1-0
Inter-Bologna 1-0
Atletico Madrid-Villareal 3-2
Barcellona-Betis 4-0
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 0-3


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Aprile 2014)

PSG-Reims 4-0
Amburgo-Bayern 1-2
Dortmund-Wolfsburg 1-0
Manchester City-Southampton 2-0
Newcastle-Manchester United 2-2
Chelsea-Stoke 2-0
Inter-Bologna 3-1
Atletico Madrid-Villareal 1-1
Barcellona-Betis 3-0
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 1-4


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2014)

PSG-Reims 3-0
Amburgo-Bayern 0-2
Dortmund-Wolfsburg 1-0
Manchester City-Southampton 3-1
Newcastle-Manchester United 0-1
Chelsea-Stoke 1-0
Inter-Bologna 1-0
Atletico Madrid-Villareal 1-0
Barcellona-Betis 3-0
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 1-3


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Aprile 2014)

PSG-Reims 2-0
Amburgo-Bayern 0-2
Dortmund-Wolfsburg 2-0
Manchester City-Southampton 2-0
Newcastle-Manchester United 0-1
Chelsea-Stoke 2-0
Inter-Bologna 3-0
Atletico Madrid-Villareal 2-1
Barcellona-Betis 2-0
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 0-3


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Aprile 2014)

PSG-Reims 3-0
Amburgo-Bayer 2-2
Dortmund-Wolfsburg 1-0
Manchester City-Southampton 3-1
Newcastle-Manchester United 2-2
Chelsea-Stoke 1-0
Inter-Bologna 1-0
Atletico Madrid-Villareal 2-1
Barcellona-Betis 5-0
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 2-3


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Aprile 2014)

PSG-Reims 3-0
Amburgo-Bayern 0-2
Dortmund-Wolfsburg 2-1
Manchester City-Southampton 4-2
Newcastle-Manchester United 1-1
Chelsea-Stoke 2-0
Inter-Bologna 2-1
Atletico Madrid-Villareal 1-0
Barcellona-Betis 3-0
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 1-3


----------



## Hammer (4 Aprile 2014)

PSG-Reims 2-0
Amburgo-Bayern 1-1
Dortmund-Wolfsburg 2-2
Manchester City-Southampton 2-0
Newcastle-Manchester United 1-2
Chelsea-Stoke 3-0
Inter-Bologna 2-1
Atletico Madrid-Villareal 1-1
Barcellona-Betis 2-0
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 1-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2014)

PSG-Reims 3-0
Amburgo-Bayern 0-4
Dortmund-Wolfsburg 2-0
Manchester City-Southampton 2-0
Newcastle-Manchester United 2-1
Chelsea-Stoke 3-0
Inter-Bologna 3-0
Atletico Madrid-Villareal 2-0
Barcellona-Betis 4-0
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 0-2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Aprile 2014)

9 punti!


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Aprile 2014)

Se non ho sbagliato a contare ho totalizzato 13 punti


----------



## Milo (6 Aprile 2014)

io 12 se non ho sbagliato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2014)

io7
juventino8
darren6
milo12
maggie8
hammer8
superdinho11


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2014)

Milo sta facendo una bella rimonta. Ang torna primo

Classifica
Angstgegner 234
Superdinho 232
MaggieCloun 218
Milo 211
Ronaldinho_89 209
juventino 205
Hammer 195
Fabry Cekko 187
Darren 171
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Milo (6 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] occhio perché voglio andare in Champions


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] occhio perché voglio andare in Champions



We ma tutti contro di me, dovete far passare le donne un po di eleganza


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Aprile 2014)

Ho perso una posizione, Milo maledetto - -'


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ho perso una posizione, Milo maledetto - -'



tu stavi bene quando eri ultimo
io ne ho perse 4-5 in 1 mese


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2014)

tutte sabato

Rennes-Monaco
Bayern-Borussia
Sunderland-Everton
West Bromwich-Tottenham
Sassuolo-Cagliari
Roma-Atalanta
Latina-Novara
Trapani-Palermo
Granada-Barcellona
Real Madrid-Almeria

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2014)

Rennes-Monaco 1-1
Bayern-Borussia 2-1
Sunderland-Everton 1-2
West Bromwich-Tottenham 2-1
Sassuolo-Cagliari 1-0
Roma-Atalanta 2-0
Latina-Novara 3-1
Trapani-Palermo 2-2
Granada-Barcellona 2-1
Real Madrid-Almeria 4-0


----------



## Milo (11 Aprile 2014)

Rennes-Monaco 0-1
Bayern-Borussia 1-1
Sunderland-Everton 0-2
West Bromwich-Tottenham 0-1
Sassuolo-Cagliari 1-0
Roma-Atalanta 1-0
Latina-Novara 0-0
Trapani-Palermo 0-1
Granada-Barcellona 0-3
Real Madrid-Almeria 3-0


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2014)

Rennes-Monaco 0-2
Bayern-Borussia 2-2
Sunderland-Everton 1-3
West Bromwich-Tottenham 1-0
Sassuolo-Cagliari 2-0
Roma-Atalanta 1-0
Latina-Novara 2-1
Trapani-Palermo 1-2
Granada-Barcellona 1-1
Real Madrid-Almeria 4-0


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Aprile 2014)

Rennes-Monaco 0-2
Bayern-Borussia 2-1
Sunderland-Everton 1-2
West Bromwich-Tottenham 0-1
Sassuolo-Cagliari 2-1
Roma-Atalanta 2-0
Latina-Novara 1-1
Trapani-Palermo 2-2
Granada-Barcellona 1-3
Real Madrid-Almeria 5-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2014)

Rennes-Monaco 1-2
Bayern-Borussia 2-0
Sunderland-Everton 0-1
West Bromwich-Tottenham 0-3
Sassuolo-Cagliari 1-1
Roma-Atalanta 3-0
Latina-Novara 1-1
Trapani-Palermo 0-2
Granada-Barcellona 0-2
Real Madrid-Almeria 3-0


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2014)

Rennes-Monaco 1-2
Bayern-Borussia 2-2
Sunderland-Everton 0-1
West Bromwich-Tottenham 1-0
Sassuolo-Cagliari 2-1
Roma-Atalanta 3-1
Latina-Novara 1-0
Trapani-Palermo 1-2
Granada-Barcellona 1-3
Real Madrid-Almeria 5-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Aprile 2014)

Rennes-Monaco 2-3
Bayern-Borussia 1-2
Sunderland-Everton 2-0
West Bromwich-Tottenham 1-1
Sassuolo-Cagliari 1-2
Roma-Atalanta 3-1
Latina-Novara 2-0
Trapani-Palermo 1-2
Granada-Barcellona 1-4
Real Madrid-Almeria 4-0


----------



## Hammer (11 Aprile 2014)

Rennes-Monaco 1-2
Bayern-Borussia 2-3
Sunderland-Everton 1-1
West Bromwich-Tottenham 1-0
Sassuolo-Cagliari 2-1
Roma-Atalanta 2-0
Latina-Novara 1-1
Trapani-Palermo 1-3
Granada-Barcellona 1-2
Real Madrid-Almeria 2-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2014)

Rennes-Monaco 0-2
Bayern-Borussia 1-1
Sunderland-Everton 2-1
West Bromwich-Tottenham 0-2
Sassuolo-Cagliari 2-0
Roma-Atalanta 3-0
Latina-Novara 2-0
Trapani-Palermo 0-2
Granada-Barcellona 0-4
Real Madrid-Almeria 5-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Granada-Barcellona 2-1



nuova regola:
chi azzecca partite impossibili 5 punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

io7
milo9
darren8
ang4
maggie7
juventino10
ronaldinho10
hammer5
superdinho5


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

Classifica
Angstgegner 238
Superdinho 237
MaggieCloun 225
Milo 220
Ronaldinho_89 220
juventino 215
Hammer 200
Fabry Cekko 194
Darren 179
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Milo (14 Aprile 2014)

Obiettivo terzo posto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Ho fatto 11 punti - -'


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> _*Rennes-Monaco 2-3*_
> _*Bayern-Borussia 1-2*_
> Sunderland-Everton 2-0
> _*West Bromwich-Tottenham 1-1*_
> ...



11 punti correggi [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Aprile 2014)

niente pronostici questa settimana??


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> niente pronostici questa settimana??



Bah, io personalmente finirei qui  Che dici [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Bah, io personalmente finirei qui  Che dici [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]?



non scherziamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

lol

convinto che la Serie A giocava pure domenica

partite di domenica e le prime 3 di sabato

Chelsea-Sunderland
Juventus-Bologna
Fiorentina-Roma
Monaco-Nizza
Marsiglia-Lilla
Stoccarda-Shalke
Norwich-Liverpool
Hull-Arsenal
Everton-Manchester United
Barcellona-Bilbao

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-Sunderland 3-0
Juventus-Bologna 2-0
Fiorentina-Roma 0-2
Monaco-Nizza 2-0
Marsiglia-Lilla 2-0
Stoccarda-Shalke 1-2
Norwich-Liverpool 0-3
Hull-Arsenal 0-2
Everton-Manchester United 2-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 2-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-Sunderland 1-0
Juventus-Bologna 3-1
Fiorentina-Roma 2-1
Monaco-Nizza 3-0
Marsiglia-Lilla 1-2
Stoccarda-Shalke 2-2
Norwich-Liverpool 2-2
Hull-Arsenal 1-3
Everton-Manchester United 3-2
Barcellona-Bilbao 2-0


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-Sunderland 3-1
Juventus-Bologna 1-1
Fiorentina-Roma 1-2
Monaco-Nizza 2-0
Marsiglia-Lilla 2-1
Stoccarda-Shalke 0-2
Norwich-Liverpool 2-2
Hull-Arsenal 1-2
Everton-Manchester United 3-2
Barcellona-Bilbao 1-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] devi corregge la classifica


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-Sunderland 2-0
Juventus-Bologna 4-0
Fiorentina-Roma 0-2
Monaco-Nizza 2-0
Marsiglia-Lilla 3-2
Stoccarda-Shalke 1-2
Norwich-Liverpool 0-3
Hull-Arsenal 1-4
Everton-Manchester United 3-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 3-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] devi corregge la classifica



l'ho corretta tranquillo, solo che non l'ho detto xd


----------



## Hammer (19 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-Sunderland 1-0
Juventus-Bologna 2-0
Fiorentina-Roma 1-3
Monaco-Nizza 1-2
Marsiglia-Lilla 1-0
Stoccarda-Shalke 1-1
Norwich-Liverpool 1-3
Hull-Arsenal 1-2
Everton-Manchester United 1-0
Barcellona-Bilbao 3-0


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-Sunderland 2-0
Juventus-Bologna 3-1
Fiorentina-Roma 1-1
Monaco-Nizza 2-0
Marsiglia-Lilla 2-1
Stoccarda-Schalke 0-2
Norwich-Liverpool 1-3
Hull-Arsenal 0-1
Everton-Manchester United 2-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 3-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-Sunderland 2-0
Juventus-Bologna 3-0
Fiorentina-Roma 1-3
Monaco-Nizza 2-0
Marsiglia-Lilla 1-0
Stoccarda-Shalke 0-2 
Norwich-Liverpool 0-5
Hull-Arsenal 1-4
Everton-Manchester United 0-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 2-1


----------



## Milo (19 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-Sunderland 3-0
Juventus-Bologna 1-0
Fiorentina-Roma 0-0
Monaco-Nizza 3-0
Marsiglia-Lilla 0-0
Stoccarda-Shalke 0-2
Norwich-Liverpool 0-3
Hull-Arsenal 0-1
Everton-Manchester United 1-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 1-0


----------



## Milo (21 Aprile 2014)

Io ho fatto 10 punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho9
io5
darren4
ronaldinho7
hammer5
ang6
maggie8


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

Classifica
Superdinho 246
Angstgegner 244
MaggieCloun 233
Milo 230
Ronaldinho_89 227
juventino 215
Hammer 205
Fabry Cekko 199
Darren 183
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2014)

Maggie arrivo


----------



## Milo (25 Aprile 2014)

niente pronostici?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] se vuoi la finiamo oggi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna
Inter-Napoli
Bologna-Fiorentina
Sochuax-PSG
Lione-Bastia
Liverpool-Chelsea
Crystal-City
Livorno-Lazio
Valencia-Atletico Madrid
Villareal-Barcellona

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna 2-0
Inter-Napoli 2-2
Bologna-Fiorentina 1-2
Sochuax-PSG 1-3
Lione-Bastia 2-0
Liverpool-Chelsea 3-0
Crystal-City 1-1
Livorno-Lazio 1-0
Valencia-Atletico Madrid 0-0
Villareal-Barcellona 1-2


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna 3-0
Inter-Napoli 2-1
Bologna-Fiorentina 0-2
Sochuax-PSG 1-2
Lione-Bastia 1-0
Liverpool-Chelsea 3-0
Crystal-City 1-4
Livorno-Lazio 2-2
Valencia-Atletico Madrid 1-1
Villareal-Barcellona 1-1



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] se vuoi la finiamo oggi


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna 4-0
Inter-Napoli 1-2
Bologna-Fiorentina 0-3
Sochuax-PSG 0-2
Lione-Bastia 2-0
Liverpool-Chelsea 4-0
Crystal-City 1-3
Livorno-Lazio 2-1
Valencia-Atletico Madrid 1-2
Villareal-Barcellona 0-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna 3-0
Inter-Napoli 1-3
Bologna-Fiorentina 1-0
Sochuax-PSG 0-2
Lione-Bastia 2-1
Liverpool-Chelsea 1-2
Crystal-City 0-4
Livorno-Lazio 1-2
Valencia-Atletico Madrid 1-1
Villareal-Barcellona 1-3


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna 3-0
Inter-Napoli 3-1
Bologna-Fiorentina 1-0
Sochuax-PSG 0-2
Lione-Bastia 2-0
Liverpool-Chelsea 2-2
Crystal-City 0-3
Livorno-Lazio 2-1
Valencia-Atletico Madrid 1-2
Villareal-Barcellona 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna 3-0
Inter-Napoli 2-1
Bologna-Fiorentina 0-2
Sochuax-PSG 0-2
Lione-Bastia 1-0
Liverpool-Chelsea 2-0
Crystal-City 1-3
Livorno-Lazio 1-2
Valencia-Atletico Madrid 1-2
Villareal-Barcellona 1-2


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna 3-0
Inter-Napoli 0-0
Bologna-Fiorentina 1-2
Sochuax-PSG 0-3
Lione-Bastia 1-0
Liverpool-Chelsea 2-0
Crystal-City 0-2
Livorno-Lazio 1-1
Valencia-Atletico Madrid 0-2
Villareal-Barcellona 0-1


----------



## juventino (26 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna 4-0
Inter-Napoli 2-1
Bologna-Fiorentina 1-0
Sochuax-PSG 1-4
Lione-Bastia 2-1
Liverpool-Chelsea 2-0
Crystal-City 1-3
Livorno-Lazio 1-2
Valencia-Atletico Madrid 0-1
Villareal-Barcellona 2-3


----------



## Hammer (26 Aprile 2014)

Real-Osasuna 3-1
Inter-Napoli 1-0
Bologna-Fiorentina 1-0
Sochuax-PSG 1-1
Lione-Bastia 1-0
Liverpool-Chelsea 1-2
Crystal-City 2-3
Livorno-Lazio 1-4
Valencia-Atletico Madrid 1-1
Villareal-Barcellona 1-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

io5
ang4
superdinho10
darren6
ronaldinho5
maggie7
milo8
juventino12
hammer9


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Classifica
Superdinho 256
Angstgegner 248
MaggieCloun 240
Milo 238
Ronaldinho_89 232
juventino 227
Hammer 214
Fabry Cekko 204
Darren 189
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2014)

la capolista se ne va, la capolista se ne vaaa


----------



## Milo (28 Aprile 2014)

Sempre più vicino a maggie..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma
Chievo-Torino
Genoa-Bologna
Parma-Sampdoria
Udinese-Livorno
Milan-Inter
Arsenal-West Bromwich
Chelsea-Norwich
Levante-Atletico
Real-Valencia

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma 2-3
Chievo-Torino 1-2
Genoa-Bologna 1-1
Parma-Sampdoria 2-0
Udinese-Livorno 0-0
Milan-Inter 3-0
Arsenal-West Bromwich 2-0
Chelsea-Norwich 1-0
Levante-Atletico 1-1
Real-Valencia 4-0


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma 0-3
Chievo-Torino 1-2
Genoa-Bologna 1-0
Parma-Sampdoria 1-1
Udinese-Livorno 3-1
Milan-Inter 2-2
Arsenal-West Bromwich 1-0
Chelsea-Norwich 1-1
Levante-Atletico 0-1
Real-Valencia 3-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma 0-3
Chievo-Torino 1-1
Genoa-Bologna 2-0
Parma-Sampdoria 1-1
Udinese-Livorno 2-0
Milan-Inter 67-12
Arsenal-West Bromwich 2-0
Chelsea-Norwich 2-0
Levante-Atletico 0-2
Real-Valencia 3-0


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma 1-2
Chievo-Torino 1-1
Genoa-Bologna 1-1
Parma-Sampdoria 1-1
Udinese-Livorno 1-1
Milan-Inter 0-1
Arsenal-West Bromwich 1-0
Chelsea-Norwich 3-0
Levante-Atletico 1-2
Real-Valencia 1-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma 0-3
Chievo-Torino 1-0
Genoa-Bologna 1-0
Parma-Sampdoria 2-0
Udinese-Livorno 1-1
Milan-Inter 0-3
Arsenal-West Bromwich 2-0
Chelsea-Norwich 3-0
Levante-Atletico 0-2
Real-Valencia 3-1


----------



## Milo (3 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma 0-3
Chievo-Torino 0-2
Genoa-Bologna 1-1
Parma-Sampdoria 1-0
Udinese-Livorno 2-0
Milan-Inter 1-0
Arsenal-West Bromwich 2-0
Chelsea-Norwich 1-0
Levante-Atletico 0-2
Real-Valencia 3-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma 0-4
Chievo-Torino 1-1
Genoa-Bologna 0-2
Parma-Sampdoria 2-1
Udinese-Livorno 1-3
Milan-Inter 3-1
Arsenal-West Bromwich 2-0
Chelsea-Norwich 1-1
Levante-Atletico 2-2
Real-Valencia 2-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma 0-3
Chievo-Torino 1-1
Genoa-Bologna 0-0
Parma-Sampdoria 2-0
Udinese-Livorno 0-1
Milan-Inter 1-0
Arsenal-West Bromwich 4-2
Chelsea-Norwich 3-0
Levante-Atletico 2-4
Real-Valencia 4-1


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2014)

Catania-Roma 0-3
Chievo-Torino 2-1
Genoa-Bologna 2-0
Parma-Sampdoria 1-1
Udinese-Livorno 1-0
Milan-Inter 2-1
Arsenal-West Bromwich 3-0
Chelsea-Norwich 3-1
Levante-Atletico 0-2
Real-Valencia 4-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

io7
juventino6
superdinho3
hammer5
maggie4
milo8
darren4
ronaldinho10
ang3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Milan-Inter 67-12



sbeffeggia tutti quanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

Classifica
Superdinho 259
Angstgegner 251
Milo 246
MaggieCloun 244
Ronaldinho_89 242
juventino 233
Hammer 219
Fabry Cekko 211
Darren 193
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sbeffeggia tutti quanti



hai visto, ci ho preso, abbiamo vinto


----------



## Milo (5 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Classifica
> Superdinho 259
> Angstgegner 251
> *Milo 246*
> ...



Si volaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


Ang, adesso tocca a te!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool-Newcastle
Manchester City-West Ham
Atalanta-Milan
Sampdoria-Napoli
Sassuolo-Genoa
Torino-Parma
Roma-Juventus
Atletico Madrid-Malaga
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid
Elche-Barcellona

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Hammer (10 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool-Newcastle 1-0
Manchester City-West Ham 1-1
Atalanta-Milan 1-0
Sampdoria-Napoli 1-2
Sassuolo-Genoa 1-0
Torino-Parma 1-0
Roma-Juventus 2-3
Atletico Madrid-Malaga 1-1
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid 1-1
Elche-Barcellona 1-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool-Newcastle 4-0
Manchester City-West Ham 3-0
Atalanta-Milan 1-2
Sampdoria-Napoli 0-0
Sassuolo-Genoa 2-0
Torino-Parma 2-1
Roma-Juventus 3-2
Atletico Madrid-Malaga 3-1
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid 1-0
Elche-Barcellona 1-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool-Newcastle 1-1
Manchester City-West Ham 3-0
Atalanta-Milan 0-2
Sampdoria-Napoli 1-2
Sassuolo-Genoa 2-0
Torino-Parma 2-2
Roma-Juventus 2-1
Atletico Madrid-Malaga 0-0
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid 0-2
Elche-Barcellona 0-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool-Newcastle 3-0
Manchester City-West Ham 2-0
Atalanta-Milan 1-0
Sampdoria-Napoli 2-2
Sassuolo-Genoa 1-0
Torino-Parma 1-3
Roma-Juventus 2-2
Atletico Madrid-Malaga 2-0
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid 1-3
Elche-Barcellona 0-1


----------



## Milo (10 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool-Newcastle 3-1
Manchester City-West Ham 3-0
Atalanta-Milan 0-2
Sampdoria-Napoli 0-2
Sassuolo-Genoa 1-0
Torino-Parma 1-0
Roma-Juventus 0-0
Atletico Madrid-Malaga 0-0
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid 0-3
Elche-Barcellona 0-2


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool-Newcastle 4-1
Manchester City-West Ham 3-0
Atalanta-Milan 1-2
Sampdoria-Napoli 0-1
Sassuolo-Genoa 2-0
Torino-Parma 1-1
Roma-Juventus 1-1
Atletico Madrid-Malaga 2-0
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid 0-2
Elche-Barcellona 1-3


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool-Newcastle 2-1
Manchester City-West Ham 3-0
Atalanta-Milan 0-1
Sampdoria-Napoli 1-2
Sassuolo-Genoa 2-0
Torino-Parma 1-0
Roma-Juventus 1-1
Atletico Madrid-Malaga 2-1
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid 1-4
Elche-Barcellona 0-2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool-Newcastle 4-2
Manchester City-West Ham 3-1
Atalanta-Milan 1-1
Sampdoria-Napoli 1-1
Sassuolo-Genoa 1-2
Torino-Parma 2-1
Roma-Juventus 1-0
Atletico Madrid-Malaga 3-0
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid 2-4
Elche-Barcellona 1-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Maggio 2014)

mi sono dimenticato  ce la faccio a giocare queste

Roma-Juventus 2-1
Atletico Madrid-Malaga 3-1
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid 0-3
Elche-Barcellona 0-3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2014)

superdinho0
juventino4
ang7
milo5
hammer9
io4
darren5
maggie6
ronaldinho2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2014)

Classifica

Superdinho 259
Angstgegner 258
Milo 251
MaggieCloun 250
Ronaldinho_89 244
juventino 234
Hammer 228
Fabry Cekko 215
Darren 198
PippoInzaghi92 103


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà la mia rinascita, siete spacciati.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Maggio 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION], possiamo proclamare il vincitore, mi sa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

Ragazzi mi sono completamente dimenticato dei pronostici (e pure voi vedo xD) 
se volete recuperare questa giornata va bene per me...


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2014)

Playoff tra i primi quattro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Playoff tra i primi quattro



per me va bene...sentiamo gli altri anche per le partite da mettere


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Playoff tra i primi quattro



Agghiaggiande guello ghe digonoàà


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me va bene...sentiamo gli altri anche per le partite da mettere



A parte gli scherzi, per me è indifferente. Vedi te


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi, per me è indifferente. Vedi te



a me mi converebbe dire di no, ma facciamoci del male, tanto siamo qua per giocare e giochiamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

Ora il problema è quando giocare...domenica c'è la B mentre in Settimana non mi sembra che c'è qualcosa...facciamo 5 partite di B domenica?


----------



## Milo (22 Maggio 2014)

Ok


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2014)

Questa è la Classifica

Superdinho 259
Angstgegner 258
Milo 251
MaggieCloun 250
Ronaldinho_89 244
juventino 234
Hammer 228
Fabry Cekko 215
Darren 198
PippoInzaghi92 103

Play off per i primi4
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]

Pescara-Modena
Avellino-Regina
Brescia-Juvestabia
Carpi-Lanciano
Cesena-Latina
Cittadella-Empoli
Crotone-Trapani
Siena-Padova
Spezia-Bari
Ternana-Palermo


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Maggio 2014)

Pescara-Modena 2-1
Avellino-Reggina 2-0
Brescia-Juvestabia 3-1
Carpi-Lanciano 2-0
Cesena-Latina 2-1
Cittadella-Empoli 1-3
Crotone-Trapani 2-0
Siena-Padova 3-0
Spezia-Bari 1-1
Ternana-Palermo 1-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Maggio 2014)

Pescara-Modena 1-1
Avellino-Regina 3-0
Brescia-Juvestabia 2-0
Carpi-Lanciano 2-0
Cesena-Latina 1-2
Cittadella-Empoli 0-2
Crotone-Trapani 2-1
Siena-Padova 2-0
Spezia-Bari 2-1
Ternana-Palermo 0-1


----------



## Milo (22 Maggio 2014)

Pescara-Modena 0-0
Avellino-Regina 2-0
Brescia-Juvestabia 2-0
Carpi-Lanciano 0-1
Cesena-Latina 1-1
Cittadella-Empoli 0-2
Crotone-Trapani 0-0
Siena-Padova 1-0
Spezia-Bari 0-1
Ternana-Palermo 0-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] dai proclama la vittoria del grandissimo campione dei pronostici..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

ang4
Superidnho14!
milo4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Finisce questo lunghissimo Campionato. Dopo un inizio dominato da Angstgegner, c'è stata una lotta a tre, tra lo stesso Ang e Superdinho con MaggieCloun. Alla fine è stato un testa a testa Ang e Superdinho con la vittoria di quest'ultimo (vediamo se si ripeterà o sarà come il Verona).
Per le altre posizioni io ho tenuto per tipo 5 giornate il quinto posto, ma poi sono scivolato in terzultima posizione
Ronaldinho pensava di vincere dopo 10 giornate da record, ma dopo ha collezionato punteggi scadenti
E Rimonta pazzesca di Milo
Grazie a tutti ci vediamo l'anno prossimo!

Classifica

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]259
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]258
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]251
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]250
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]244
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]234
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]228
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]215
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]198
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]103

Play Off
Superdinho 273
Angstgegner 262
Milo 255
MaggieCllun 250


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2014)

Fuori dal podio


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Maggio 2014)

Sono comunque arrivato in Champions


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2014)

È stato un divertimento, grazie fabry!!!

P.s. Fare anche i mondiali? No?


----------



## Milo (3 Settembre 2014)

Ma quest'anno non lo facciamo???


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma quest'anno non lo facciamo???



Mi ha dato fastidio arrivare secondo di poco dietro il fanboy di Robinho [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION], per cui spero ci sia la rivincita


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] non merito un qualcosa per la grande vittoria dell'anno scorso, voglio il trofeo..voglio il premiooooo


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] non merito un qualcosa per la grande vittoria dell'anno scorso, voglio il trofeo..voglio il premiooooo



La cessione di Robinho non è ti piaciuta come premio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La cessione di Robinho non è ti piaciuta come premio?



quello è il contrario di un premio, ma per compensare è arrivato torres, adesso puoi chiamarmi il fan di torres


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello è il contrario di un premio, ma per compensare è arrivato torres, adesso puoi chiamarmi il fan di torres



 

Poveri noi!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Poveri noi!



mi piacciono le imprese impossibili, io credo in lui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2014)

Ci credete che mi sono completamento dimenticato???

Allora il Torneo ovviamente è aperto a tutti quanti. Chiusura iscrizioni Giovedì 11 settembre.

Quanti partecipanti dello scorso anno parteciperanno pure quest'anno??

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] non merito un qualcosa per la grande vittoria dell'anno scorso, voglio il trofeo..voglio il premiooooo



"Nei tre giorni del Condor colpisco sempre".


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ci credete che mi sono completamento dimenticato???
> 
> Allora il Torneo ovviamente è aperto a tutti quanti. Chiusura iscrizioni Giovedì 11 settembre.
> 
> ...



Invita anche altra gente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Invita anche altra gente



Ci sono tanti utenti, ne cito qualcuno. Ripeto che è aperto a tutti.

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] @%1; [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ci sono tanti utenti, ne cito qualcuno. Ripeto che è aperto a tutti.
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] @%1; [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]



Hai fatto male a taggarmi perchè vi farò mangiare la polvere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2014)

Io ci sono Fabry .


----------



## Gas (3 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ci sono tanti utenti, ne cito qualcuno. Ripeto che è aperto a tutti.
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] @%1; [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]




Ci sono ! Grazie per l'invito.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ci sono tanti utenti, ne cito qualcuno. Ripeto che è aperto a tutti.
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] @%1; [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]




Partecipo volentieri Fabry !

Una domanda,bisogna pronosticare mettendo 1/x/2 ( e quindi anche la doppia quota per un tot. di partite e non per tutte,per non facilitare il gioco) o dando proprio il risultato della partita ( tipo 1-0 ecc.) ?


----------



## Milo (3 Settembre 2014)

Ci sono


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ci sono tanti utenti, ne cito qualcuno. Ripeto che è aperto a tutti.
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] @%1; [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]



è sottinteso che ci sono naturalmente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è sottinteso che ci sono naturalmente



Anche tu fai il double Fantacalcio e Fantapronostici ? Bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anche tu fai il double Fantacalcio e Fantapronostici ? Bene



farò il double sono nel momento in cui vincerò entrambi


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Partecipo volentieri Fabry !
> 
> Una domanda,bisogna pronosticare mettendo 1/x/2 ( e quindi anche la doppia quota per un tot. di partite e non per tutte,per non facilitare il gioco) o dando proprio il risultato della partita ( tipo 1-0 ecc.) ?



si da il risultato esatto..se indonvini il segno becchi un punto, se indovini segno e risultato 3 punti..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> farò il double sono nel momento in cui vincerò entrambi



Mi sembra giusto ! 



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si da il risultato esatto..se indonvini il segno becchi un punto, se indovini segno e risultato 3 punti..



Capito,grazie dell'info !


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto male a taggarmi perchè vi farò mangiare la polvere.



Non fare come Ronaldinho che l'anno scorso è arrivato a 6540202 punti di distacco dalla vetta


----------



## Denni90 (4 Settembre 2014)

ma si dai ci provo anche io !!!


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2014)

Juventino partecipa anche quest'anno!


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non fare come Ronaldinho che l'anno scorso è arrivato a 6540202 punti di distacco dalla vetta



Non mischiare...vabbè sai che voglio dire.


----------

